# Tradiscono di più gli uomini o le donne?



## 7up (5 Ottobre 2021)

Un'analisi sociologica del mondo moderno rivela che le donne hanno riscoperto il piacere delle avventure e delle relazioni extraconiugali e più spesso di quel che può pensare si concedono ad altri uomini.

Dai facciamo una classifica uomo/donna basta dire: "ho tradito"

Inizio io... ho tradito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Quindi sei una donna?


----------



## Lostris (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ho tradito con un uomo che ha tradito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Un'analisi sociologica del mondo moderno rivela che le donne hanno riscoperto il piacere delle avventure e delle relazioni extraconiugali e più spesso di quel che può pensare si concedono ad altri uomini.


Quindi tanti uomini e pari numero di donne. 
Direi che le concessioni sino equilibrate. 
Diciamo che oggi si mette molto più in piazza la vita privata


----------



## ologramma (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi tanti uomini e pari numero di donne.
> Direi che le concessioni sino equilibrate.
> Diciamo che oggi si mette molto più in piazza la vita privata


la si mette qui  sul forum , li vedi qui tutti i traditori che sbandierano  quello che hanno fatto?
Non credo  , se domandi a tutti,  siamo venuti qui perchè abbiamo cercato  qualcosa che ci facesse capire perchè lo abbiamo fatto o perchè lo abbiamo subito , quindi  se non si scriveva  con la modalità i anonima  il forum sarebbe vuoto e chiuso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> la si mette qui  sul forum , li vedi qui tutti i traditori che sbandierano  quello che hanno fatto?
> Non credo  , se domandi a tutti,  siamo venuti qui perchè abbiamo cercato  qualcosa che ci facesse capire perchè lo abbiamo fatto o perchè lo abbiamo subito , quindi  se non si scriveva  con la modalità i anonima  il forum sarebbe vuoto e chiuso


Beh se non fosse anonimo scopriremmo amici e conoscenti vari


----------



## ologramma (6 Ottobre 2021)

dai bella sfiga sarebbe  per non dire casino, e tu ne saresti contenta se ciò fosse possibile?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ho sempre tradito con donne, per lo più sposate e con tutte le sposate non ero il primo amante fortunatamente.
Le single non fanno testo perché non stavano tradendo.
Della mia infedeltà sono al corrente le mie ex amanti, mia moglie, e qualche forum ove scrivo con nick.
Forse non è che tradiscono più di prima, ma il corno e’ stato abbastanza sdoganato e forse ne parlano di più.
Proprio ieri sono uscito a correre con una mia conoscente la quale mi ha confessato di avere un altro da due anni e di lei non lo avrei mai detto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai bella sfiga sarebbe  per non dire casino, e tu ne saresti contenta se ciò fosse possibile?


Non l ho capita...
Di incontrare qua per caso un mio amico?sarei fottuta...


----------



## ologramma (6 Ottobre 2021)

l'ultima frase  è quello che intendevo , mi sembra che qui una volta si palesarono casi di un marito che scopri la moglie che lo tradi con uno del forum , come pure una moglie che scrisse  di quello che gli era capitato al marito  , ma di un parente o amico  non mi sembra di ricordare .
Nel mio caso sempre detto che non ho mai confessato ad anima viva cosa mi è successo , solo qui  , in caso avrei paura di cose dette nel privato e accennato in chiaro quello sì , ma qualcosa si deve pur rivelare se no  lo scambio di opinioni sarebbe  breve e dico io "circonciso"


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> l'ultima frase  è quello che intendevo , mi sembra che qui una volta si palesarono casi di un marito che scopri la moglie che lo tradi con uno del forum , come pure una moglie che scrisse  di quello che gli era capitato al marito  , ma di un parente o amico  non mi sembra di ricordare .
> Nel mio caso sempre detto che non ho mai confessato ad anima viva cosa mi è successo , solo qui  , in caso avrei paura di cose dette nel privato e accennato in chiaro quello sì , ma qualcosa si deve pur rivelare se no  lo scambio di opinioni sarebbe  breve e dico io "circonciso"


Ahhh mi mancano queste informazioni....
Bel casotto...


----------



## ologramma (6 Ottobre 2021)

questo sito esiste dal 2006 , di cose  successe ce ne sono molte  forse create ad arte ma dopo anni molte di quelle che potrebbero essere inverosimili sono cose realmente accadute  , dirai come fai a dirlo?
Perchè negli anni si è creata una confidenza  tra forumisti  e quindi puoi fidarti di quello che abbiano vissuto  drammi e storie .
Tu sei da poco  solo due anni io per dire sto qui da prima del 2009 nel pieno  della mia storia, altri molti di più


----------



## Ulisse (6 Ottobre 2021)

sembra domandare se ci sono più salite o più discese...


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Io sono un bravo ragazzo, è la mia parte femminile ad essere zoccola


----------



## Vera (6 Ottobre 2021)

Qui il


7up ha detto:


> Dai facciamo una classifica uomo/donna basta dire: "ho tradito"


Ma qui lo devi fare il sondaggio?


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

Immagino i sondaggi... Tantissimi anni fa, nel Cenozoico, la sera facevo  sondaggi telefonici.
Mi immagino ora un tipo di una società che telefona a casa e fa un sondaggio sul tradimento, con l'allegra famigliola sul divano, e magari si aspetta risposte variegate e sincere.
Probabilmente è il solito sondaggio gestito dai  siti d'incontri, formulato per attrarre caterve di uomini in cerca e pronti a pagare la quota d'iscrizione.
Comunque, io penso che i ruoli influiscano sulla capacità di tradire.
Generalmente, si è visto in tanti casi, si aspetta che sia l'uomo a farsi avanti, mentre più raramente è la donna a esporsi per prima.
Sulla base di questo ti direi che tradiscono di più gli uomini intraprendenti, che però non sono probabilmente la maggioranza.
Per le donne questo fattore è poco determinante, per cui teoricamente, se dovessi formulare una risposta, ti direi che di nessuna donna ci si deve fidare ciecamente, mentre di alcuni uomini è indubbio il fatto che non tradiranno mai perché non hanno le capacità per farlo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> se dovessi formulare una risposta, ti direi che di nessuna donna ci si deve fidare ciecamente, mentre di alcuni uomini è indubbio il fatto che non tradiranno mai perché non hanno le capacità per farlo


L ottimismo in persona....
Poi scusa?
Di noi non ci si può fidare...mai...
E se invece alcuni maschietti non tradiscono è semplicemente perché non sono in grado di farlo?
Nessuno ne esce bene da questa descrizione....


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L ottimismo in persona....
> Poi scusa?
> Di noi non ci si può fidare...mai...
> E se invece alcuni maschietti non tradiscono è semplicemente perché non sono in grado di farlo?
> *Nessuno ne esce bene da questa descrizione....*


Dovrebbe?
Ognuno ne esce per come è.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

La questione numerica si spiega esattamente con questo, il che non mette in dubbio l'esistenza di coppie di amanti coinvolti in una relazione che considerano esclusiva.
Se - ipotesi - io fossi nella situazione di ricevere  diverse proposte di sesso (o relazione) alla settimana, è abbastanza ovvio che prima o poi, quando arriva quella che considero molto interessante, mi troverò ad accettare di buon grado. Ma questa è una situazione più caratteristica del mondo femminile che maschile.
Nel caso contrario, se mi rivolgo invece solo a chi considero interessante, dovrò far uso di energie e tempo e provarci con un certo numero prima di ottenere un risultato, e questo numero dipenderà dalla mia capacità di risultare attraente e convincente.
Oppure pesco a strascico, ci provo un po' con tutte, contando sul numero.
In entrambi i casi però ci vuole una certa abilità, che non è propria di tutti gli uomini, che giocano quasi sempre un ruolo attivo.
Un ruolo attivo che non è quello di un single, ma quello di un marito o compagno che deve anche tenere celati i vari maneggi in casa.
Per questo dico che non è per tutti gli uomini, che possono anche avere tutte le voglie del mondo, ma se non hanno tempo, forze e capacità non arriveranno mai a concludere niente.
Dopodiché sappiamo tutti che negli ambienti, di lavoro, studio, compagnie, condominio etc possono nascere situazioni che generano storie, ma in questo caso è invece inevitabile che a ogni donna che tradisce corrisponda un uomo che fa altrettanto e viga una condizione di parità.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Dovrebbe?
> Ognuno ne esce per come è.


Verissimo Però le persone che preferiscono lamentarsi piuttosto che modificare la loro condizione tendono a concentrarsi in posti come questo


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Immagino i sondaggi... Tantissimi anni fa, nel Cenozoico, la sera facevo  sondaggi telefonici.
> Mi immagino ora un tipo di una società che telefona a casa e fa un sondaggio sul tradimento, con l'allegra famigliola sul divano, e magari si aspetta risposte variegate e sincere.
> Probabilmente è il solito sondaggio gestito dai  siti d'incontri, formulato per attrarre caterve di uomini in cerca e pronti a pagare la quota d'iscrizione.
> Comunque, io penso che i ruoli influiscano sulla capacità di tradire.
> ...


O il desiderio.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Verissimo Però le persone che preferiscono lamentarsi piuttosto che modificare la loro condizione tendono a concentrarsi in posti come questo


Questo posto è abbastanza strano.
Sembra far parte di un mondo parallelo. Si discute di tradimento, ma a volte certe cose che nelle dinamiche della vita sono scontate, diventano oggetto di discussione infinite. Io credo che sia stato negli anni un  posto per conoscere e farsi conoscere, un po' come tante altre chat, ma col vantaggio di esplicitare la propria situazione e rendersi più o meno interessante.
Ma anche un posto per sfogarsi, certo.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> O il desiderio.


Sì, certo. 
Anche se, insomma, il desiderio di una donna, di una certa donna, appartiene un po' a tutti.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, certo.
> Anche se, insomma, il desiderio di una donna, di una certa donna, appartiene un po' a tutti.


No parlavo dell’uomo che non tradisce.
Capita anche manchi il desiderio di farlo pur essendone in grado.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> No parlavo dell’uomo che non tradisce.
> Capita anche manchi il desiderio di farlo pur essendone in grado.


Sì, certo.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> No parlavo dell’uomo che non tradisce.
> Capita anche manchi il desiderio di farlo pur essendone in grado.


A me sai cosa è sempre accaduto?
Io da ragazzo ero moderatamente intraprendente, mi è capitato anche di fermare delle ragazze per strada, mi piacevano esteticamente, gioco di sguardi e poi provavo l'approccio, che riusciva. All'epoca non era strano fermare con le ragazze per strada.
Adesso mi capita solo quando porto in giro il cane.
Il fatto è che parlandoci assieme, spesso mi passava la voglia. Idem ora.
Il mio desiderio sessuale crollava al primo accenno di noia nella conversazione.
E lasciavo morire la cosa così, per nullo interesse.
Questo capitava con molte, poi ti arrivava quella che mi faceva impazzire e amen, diventavo un altro.
Ho sempre invidiato chi riusciva a mantenere un atteggiamento equilibrato e più razionale e un desiderio più costante, anche solo fisico.
Io non ci riesco.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> A me sai cosa è sempre accaduto?
> Io da ragazzo ero moderatamente intraprendente, mi è capitato anche di fermare delle ragazze per strada, mi piacevano esteticamente, gioco di sguardi e poi provavo l'approccio, che riusciva. All'epoca non era strano fermare con le ragazze per strada.
> Adesso mi capita solo quando porto in giro il cane.
> Il fatto è che parlandoci assieme, spesso mi passava la voglia. Idem ora.
> ...


Vabbè ma che c'entra? La rincoglionita smoscia il cazzo a chiunque.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè ma che c'entra? La rincoglionita smoscia il cazzo a *chiunque*.


Su questo non ne sono convinto.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> A me sai cosa è sempre accaduto?
> Io da ragazzo ero moderatamente intraprendente, mi è capitato anche di fermare delle ragazze per strada, mi piacevano esteticamente, gioco di sguardi e poi provavo l'approccio, che riusciva. All'epoca non era strano fermare con le ragazze per strada.
> Adesso mi capita solo quando porto in giro il cane.
> Il fatto è che parlandoci assieme, spesso mi passava la voglia. Idem ora.
> ...


Io corro a piedi, circa 60 km a settimana su 4 uscite settimanali, due delle quali si svolgono in due parchi milanesi in serata, attorno alle 20.
Capita oramai di trovare sempre le stesse persone e tra queste c’è una fighetta che ho visto anche ieri sera con cui oramai ci si saluta. Ieri sera abbiamo corso insieme e le ho proposto un aperitivo.
Il problema ora è che ha accettato, a saperlo le avrei proposto direttamente un apecorina, senza passare dall’aperitivo.
Sai come finira‘?
Che cambierò parco e non la vedrò più, perché mi è passata la voglia.
Quindi cosa gliel’ho chiesto a fare? Così, solo per vedere se ero capace di andare oltre e per provare una emozione del passato.


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Immagino i sondaggi... Tantissimi anni fa, nel Cenozoico, la sera facevo  sondaggi telefonici.
> Mi immagino ora un tipo di una società che telefona a casa e fa un sondaggio sul tradimento, con l'allegra famigliola sul divano, e magari si aspetta risposte variegate e sincere.
> Probabilmente è il solito sondaggio gestito dai  siti d'incontri, formulato per attrarre caterve di uomini in cerca e pronti a pagare la quota d'iscrizione.
> Comunque, io penso che i ruoli influiscano sulla capacità di tradire.
> ...


Minkia   
A pensar che son proprio le acque chete che di solito ti possono sorprendere, direi che c'è da fidarsi proprio di nessuno.
Bene hai fatto a specificare "teoricamente". Perché poi, tutto, dipende dalla volontà. Se non ho la mente predisposta a cercare una persona, ti garantisco che se pure ce l'avessi attorno, faticherei persino ad accorgermene. A meno che, ovviamente, uno proprio esca subito con frasi/inviti chiari ed inequivocabili. Casualmente, nel momento in cui ho cercato qualcuno l'invisibile si è fatto visibile. Per cui no, tanti insospettabili (lo abbiamo letto anche qui dentro) poiché pigri, ritenuti imbranati, incapaci eccetera, tradiscono eccome. Come diverse donne che vedi aperte, solari, estroverse un pò con tutti, in realtà di tradire non l'hanno manco per le balle, o comunque si fermano prima 
Se, poi, ne fai una questione di "possibilità", anche lì non mi quadra molto. E' vero che, numericamente parlando, la donna fa meno fatica, almeno inizialmente. Ma è anche pur vero che deve già essere nella predisposizione di tradire, avere una relazione, eccetera.

Per cui non c'è da fidarsi ciecamente di nessuno , anche se poi, di fatto, penso che non fidandosi (quando ovviamente non ci sia nulla che ragionevolmente abbia già incrinato la fiducia) si viva molto, ma molto male 

Sulla statistica (son più gli uomini o le donne a tradire) avevo letto ancora una prevalenza di maschi, quindi a quel che pare essendo le donne una "minoranza" (sia pure relativa) la maggior "fatica" di far la prima mossa in capo all'uomo si spiega anche con il meccanismo della domanda e dell'offerta, secondo me 
Poi non so, a quanto pare (ma penso che siano anche almeno in parte leggende metropolitane) l'uomo ha meno requisiti "sine quibus non", rispetto a una donna. Ma per l'appunto, non l'ho mai capita bene, questa cosa 
Dovessi pensare che l'uomo che sto frequentando "gli basta che respiri", francamente, senza stare a scomodare la fiducia, mi scadrebbe proprio lui come persona


----------



## Ulisse (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io corro a piedi, circa 60 km a settimana su 4 uscite settimanali, due delle quali si svolgono in due parchi milanesi in serata, attorno alle 20.
> Capita oramai di trovare sempre le stesse persone e tra queste c’è una fighetta che ho visto anche ieri sera con cui oramai ci si saluta. Ieri sera abbiamo corso insieme e le ho proposto un aperitivo.
> Il problema ora è che ha accettato, a saperlo le avrei proposto direttamente un apecorina, senza passare dall’aperitivo.
> Sai come finira‘?
> ...


mi è capitato un paio di volte di tampinare qualcuna in questo modo.
Cambiato percorso ed orari in loro funzione...poi mi sono stufato  
E' un approccio abbastanza lento. Troppo.
Sguardi..accenni di saluti...saluti...scambio di frasi neutre...
tutto viene diluito dal fatto che facendo attività fisica la propensione a parlare è ai minimi sindacali.
Non posso lanciarmi in proposte accelleratrici come un aperitivo/caffè perchè, correndo la, sono della zona.
Troppo rischioso con una tribù di parenti e conoscenti di mia moglie che gironzolano.

Gia una volta, anni fa, per stare in zona, stavo per passare un brutto quarto d'ora.
Un'amica, di quelle che non si fanno mai i cazzi loro, mi vide in macchina con una.
Al mio rientro gia tenevo la moglie sul piede di guerra.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Io no, quando corro in città sono totalmente fuori zona abitando molto fuori.
Ma mi sono ritagliato questi due spazi serali in cui portarmi solo le chiavi della macchina, una bustina di zucchero e nient’altro. Manco il telefono. 
Se vuoi ti do il percorso e martedì vai avanti tu l’azione di tampinamento. Parti già dall’aperitivo quindi il più e’ fatto.


----------



## Ulisse (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io no, quando corro in città sono totalmente fuori zona abitando molto fuori.
> Ma mi sono ritagliato questi due spazi serali in cui portarmi solo le chiavi della macchina, una bustina di zucchero e nient’altro. Manco il telefono.
> Se vuoi ti do il percorso e martedì vai avanti tu l’azione di tampinamento. Parti già dall’aperitivo quindi il più e’ fatto.


ok
lascio a casa la bustina di zucchero e mi porto il biglietto aereo al suo posto.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

osti, pensavo fossimo dello stesso CAP.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Minkia
> 
> Se, poi, ne fai una questione di "possibilità", anche lì non mi quadra molto. E' vero che, numericamente parlando, la donna fa meno fatica, almeno inizialmente. Ma è anche pur vero che deve già essere nella predisposizione di tradire, avere una relazione, eccetera.


Su questo è vero, la predisposizione ci deve essere, ovvero devi trovarti in quel momento lì.
E su questo non ci piove.
Sulla possibilità di tradire, invece conta proprio il genere, o più che altro, i ruoli che gli si attribuiscono.
Tu stessa ne sei l'esempio.
Hai aspettato fosse  lui a fare la prima mossa, se non ricordo male, in una discussione precedente e con non ricordo bene a proposito di chi.
Stiamo sempre parlando di numeri in un tentativo di fare statistica.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io corro a piedi, circa 60 km a settimana su 4 uscite settimanali, due delle quali si svolgono in due parchi milanesi in serata, attorno alle 20.
> Capita oramai di trovare sempre le stesse persone e tra queste c’è una fighetta che ho visto anche ieri sera con cui oramai ci si saluta. Ieri sera abbiamo corso insieme e le ho proposto un aperitivo.
> Il problema ora è che ha accettato, a saperlo le avrei proposto direttamente un apecorina, senza passare dall’aperitivo.
> Sai come finira‘?
> ...


Mio zio alla fine se l'è invece sposata.
20 anni di meno, lei conviveva con uno in una relazione alla frutta, lui pure.
Galeotta fu la corsa.



Ulisse ha detto:


> Non posso lanciarmi in proposte accelleratrici come un aperitivo/caffè perchè, correndo la, sono della zona.
> Troppo rischioso con una tribù di parenti e conoscenti di mia moglie che gironzolano.
> 
> Gia una volta, anni fa, per stare in zona, stavo per passare un brutto quarto d'ora.
> ...


Assolutamente uguale anche nella mia zona, dove i cazzi di tutti finiscono sempre in piazza.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mio zio alla fine se l'è invece sposata.
> 20 anni di meno, lei conviveva con uno in una relazione alla frutta, lui pure.
> Galeotta fu la corsa.


Questa ha la metà esatta della mia età.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mio zio alla fine se l'è invece sposata.
> 20 anni di meno, lei conviveva con uno in una relazione alla frutta, lui pure.
> Galeotta fu la corsa.


Ma solo io non becco nessuno quando esco a correre???
Saranno tutti solo sportivi...in senso molto stretto


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Su questo è vero, la predisposizione ci deve essere, ovvero devi trovarti in quel momento lì.
> E su questo non ci piove.
> Sulla possibilità di tradire, invece conta proprio il genere, o più che altro, i ruoli che gli si attribuiscono.
> Tu stessa ne sei l'esempio.
> ...


Sì, diciamo che lui ha fatto la prima mossa, ma io mi ci sono fatta trovare 

Il mio problema non è tanto la timidezza (ovvero anche, perché son timida) quanto il fatto che per arrivare al punto di pensare alla prima mossa, io devo essere già presa da una persona. Calcolando che deve attivare l'unico ormone che ho in corpo  , più o meno posso dire che trattasi pur sempre di persone che sono comunque entrate nella mia orbita e che mi fa piacere frequentare. Per cui, a quel punto, mi è già difficile dirmi "o la va o la spacca". Perché sono persone a cui già "tengo", e a volte (vuoi per insicurezza, vuoi per paura di perderle.... e lo so, su questo punto ci sarebbe un abisso di lavoro su di me) piuttosto che correre il rischio di perderle, le tengo nel rapporto che sono. Sono piuttosto scema, in quanto già è rarissimo che mi succeda.
Ogni tanto (psero non più con cadenza quinquennale, però  ) ho il culo di beccare quello che forse lo capisce, forse mi sa ascoltare ed "intuire", o che magari più semplicemente s'è detto "o la va, o la spacca"


----------



## Ulisse (8 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma solo io non becco nessuno quando esco a correre???
> Saranno tutti solo sportivi...in senso molto stretto



A meno di sfacciati ( e credo poco produttivi) approci, si inzia sempre con un accenno di saluto per salire con il tiro piano piano se corrisposti
Se sei talmente presa che guardi solo la strada ed il GPS per i tempi non dai la possibilità di creare unminimo di comunicazione con te


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì, diciamo che lui ha fatto la prima mossa, ma io mi ci sono fatta trovare
> 
> Il mio problema non è tanto la timidezza (ovvero anche, perché son timida) quanto il fatto che per arrivare al punto di pensare alla prima mossa, io devo essere già presa da una persona. Calcolando che deve attivare l'unico ormone che ho in corpo  , più o meno posso dire che trattasi pur sempre di persone che sono comunque entrate nella mia orbita e che mi fa piacere frequentare. Per cui, a quel punto, mi è già difficile dirmi "o la va o la spacca". Perché sono persone a cui già "tengo", e a volte (vuoi per insicurezza, vuoi per paura di perderle.... e lo so, su questo punto ci sarebbe un abisso di lavoro su di me) piuttosto che correre il rischio di perderle, le tengo nel rapporto che sono. Sono piuttosto scema, in quanto già è rarissimo che mi succeda.
> Ogni tanto (psero non più con cadenza quinquennale, però  ) ho il culo di beccare quello che forse lo capisce, forse mi sa ascoltare ed "intuire", o che magari più semplicemente s'è detto "o la va, o la spacca"


Sì, e non pensare di essere sola.
Io con quelle che mi piacciono mi rendo conto di sbagliare sempre un. po' tutto.
Ricordo con la mia collega anni fa - sono arrivato a sognarla di notte.
Avevo un ricordo piacevole anche del suo odore a distanza. Credo malgrado questo di avere fatto tutti gli errori possibili con lei...


----------



## Ulisse (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente uguale anche nella mia zona, dove i cazzi di tutti finiscono sempre in piazza.


ehhh
non farsi i cazzi propri è uno sport diffusissimo


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma solo io non becco nessuno quando esco a correre???
> Saranno tutti solo sportivi...in senso molto stretto


Ah, non so. Non corro.
Io conosco persone grazie al cane.
Il problema è che la selezione la fa lui.


----------



## Ulisse (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io conosco persone grazie al cane.


con il cane gia la vedo meglio.
Si passeggia, si parla, si può uscire più volte al giorno

ci sono cani a noleggio ?


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma solo io non becco nessuno quando esco a correre???
> Saranno tutti solo sportivi...in senso molto stretto


Nemmeno io (quando mi alleno, non quando esco ) con la bici.
Ogni tanto capita (nelle pause, o quando mi fermo nelle aree a far esercizio) qualcuno che prova ad essere simpatico, nel qual caso però devo dire di non essere mai andata oltre qualche battuta. Per non parlare di uno che puntualmente becco in un'area sport in cui faccio spesso tappa e che si improvvisa personal trainer  
In bici, comunque, a giudicare da certe reazioni, credo di assumere lo sguardo e l'aria da killer (mi fece ridere uno che su una stradina comunque abbastanza ampia, incrociandomi e tenendo la sinistra anziché la propria destra) si lanciò atterrito quasi in un fosso per la paura di essere travolto.
Altri due che avevano fatto un commento, non cagati (ogni tanto capitano pure quelli simpatici, a cui comunque rispondo volentieri ricambiando una battuta o un sorriso) dopo lo sguardo "non propriamente aperto"   ed il sorpasso, commentarono una roba del tipo "ocio che questa adesso scende e ti mena" 
Manco facessi paura


----------



## Lostris (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ah, non so. Non corro.
> Io conosco persone grazie al cane.
> Il problema è che la selezione la fa lui.


Visto il tuo storico, magari è un miglioramento 

Potrebbe avere più.. naso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ah, non so. Non corro.
> Io conosco persone grazie al cane.
> Il problema è che la selezione la fa lui.


Col mio cane non conosco nessuno... è più caga cazzo di me


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nemmeno io (quando mi alleno, non quando esco ) con la bici.
> Ogni tanto capita (nelle pause, o quando mi fermo nelle aree a far esercizio) qualcuno che prova ad essere simpatico, nel qual caso però devo dire di non essere mai andata oltre qualche battuta. Per non parlare di uno che puntualmente becco in un'area sport in cui faccio spesso tappa e che si improvvisa personal trainer
> In bici, comunque, a giudicare da certe reazioni, credo di assumere lo sguardo e l'aria da killer (mi fece ridere uno che su una stradina comunque abbastanza ampia, incrociandomi e tenendo la sinistra anziché la propria destra) si lanciò atterrito quasi in un fosso per la paura di essere travolto.
> Altri due che avevano fatto un commento, non cagati (ogni tanto capitano pure quelli simpatici, a cui comunque rispondo volentieri ricambiando una battuta o un sorriso) dopo lo sguardo "non propriamente aperto"   ed il sorpasso, commentarono una roba del tipo "ocio che questa adesso scende e ti mena"
> Manco facessi paura


Allora non sono l unica ..
Gli unici 2 che mi fermano sono due anziani ..in formissima...ma sugli 80 entrambi...
Loro non li conto minimamente...ma sono di una dolcezza disumana!!!
Carinissimi...


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nemmeno io (quando mi alleno, non quando esco ) con la bici.
> Ogni tanto capita (nelle pause, o quando mi fermo nelle aree a far esercizio) qualcuno che prova ad essere simpatico, nel qual caso però devo dire di non essere mai andata oltre qualche battuta. Per non parlare di uno che puntualmente becco in un'area sport in cui faccio spesso tappa e che si improvvisa personal trainer
> In bici, comunque, a giudicare da certe reazioni, credo di assumere lo sguardo e l'aria da killer (mi fece ridere uno che su una stradina comunque abbastanza ampia, incrociandomi e tenendo la sinistra anziché la propria destra) si lanciò atterrito quasi in un fosso per la paura di essere travolto.
> Altri due che avevano fatto un commento, non cagati (ogni tanto capitano pure quelli simpatici, a cui comunque rispondo volentieri ricambiando una battuta o un sorriso) dopo lo sguardo "non propriamente aperto"   ed il sorpasso, commentarono una roba del tipo "ocio che questa adesso scende e ti mena"
> Manco facessi paura


Anche se il tipo con cui ti vedi ora lo hai conosciuto mentre eri fuori in bici, giusto?


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora non sono l unica ..
> Gli unici 2 che mi fermano sono due anziani ..in formissima...ma sugli 80 entrambi...
> Loro non li conto minimamente...ma sono di una dolcezza disumana!!!
> Carinissimi...


Il mio ottantenne è differente 
Mi blocca ogni volta, o quasi con il cane, che, conoscendomi, mi salta addosso 
Il cane mi fa dolcezza, tenerezza, lui col suo senso pratico (stile chi ha tempo non aspetti tempo) un pò meno  
Una volta mi ha parlato sottintendendo che io fossi sua coscritta 
Un'altra volta è partito un (maldestro) invito al ristorante (metà ttra le righe) che ho fatto finta di non sentire (e in realtà, un pò dura di orecchi lo sono pure ).
Ultimamente (lo avevo detto) un invito alla vacanza, così anziché accettare la mia proposta di tenergli il cane (visto che voleva partire ma non sapeva dove metterlo), il cane ce lo portavamo via assieme  
Poi fa la faccia stupita quando passo, lo saluto velocemente davanti al bar e gli dico che sono sempre di corsa quando mi offre il caffé 

Ah, dimenticavo: gli anni li dimostra tutti ed è per giunta più basso di me , e garantisco che ce ne vuole!


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Anche se il tipo con cui ti vedi ora lo hai conosciuto mentre eri fuori in bici, giusto?


L'avevo incrociato alcune volte, c'era stata anche l'occasione di qualche battuta in presenza di mio figlio ma nulla più, poi un giorno l'ho conosciuto mentre ero uscita *con* la bici, piuttosto che in bici. Ad un certo punto vidi un losco figuro che trafficava intorno a quella di mio figlio (freno rotto), ed io col mio consueto savoir faire mancò poco che lo mandassi a cagare


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'avevo incrociato alcune volte, c'era stata anche l'occasione di qualche battuta in presenza di mio figlio ma nulla più, poi un giorno l'ho conosciuto mentre ero uscita *con* la bici, piuttosto che in bici. Ad un certo punto vidi un losco figuro che trafficava intorno a quella di mio figlio (freno rotto), ed io col mio consueto savoir faire mancò poco che lo mandassi a cagare


E quindi anche la bici fu galeotta….dove c’è un figlio c’è spesso anche una mamma…..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il mio ottantenne è differente
> Mi blocca ogni volta, o quasi con il cane, che, conoscendomi, mi salta addosso
> Il cane mi fa dolcezza, tenerezza, lui col suo senso pratico (stile chi ha tempo non aspetti tempo) un pò meno
> Una volta mi ha parlato sottintendendo che io fossi sua coscritta
> ...


Azzz
No i miei si limitano ad abbracci...uno dei due mi stampa sempre 2 baci sulle guance...ho sempre il terrore che mi limoni


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E quindi anche la bici fu galeotta….dove c’è un figlio c’è spesso anche una mamma…..


Ma figurati che mi avvicinai credo con l'aria di "cazzo vuole questo?"   , poi mi fece vedere che un freno era rotto, tentò maldestramente di metterlo a posto (si devono tirare i cavi.... stronzata galattica!), gli dissi che portavo la bici dal ciclaio (cosa che effettivamente poi feci) ma lui insistette. Credo che passai quei minuti che per pura parvenza non mi misi a sbuffare e a piantare gli occhi al cielo. Poi realizzai che era stato gentile, in fin dei conti. Comunque sì, da lì che poi siamo entrati un pò più in confidenza. Galeotto a dire il vero è stato il figlio, anche se poi non mi ha più aiutata!


----------



## patroclo (8 Ottobre 2021)

Credo che sia difficile, almeno per me, fare il calcolo:
Ho tradito con donne sposate che a loro volta avevano già avuto amanti (almeno uno) ma non so se questi amanti a loro volta erano sposati o single e se sposati fossero alla prima esperienza o meno....mi arrendo


----------



## Bender (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, e non pensare di essere sola.
> Io con quelle che mi piacciono mi rendo conto di sbagliare sempre un. po' tutto.
> Ricordo con la mia collega anni fa - sono arrivato a sognarla di notte.
> Avevo un ricordo piacevole anche del suo odore a distanza. Credo malgrado questo di avere fatto tutti gli errori possibili con lei...


il bello sai cos'è che tutti questi "errori" sono segni che indicano che uno ci tiene davvero, che quella persona per lui è importante e non solo una con cui vorrebbe scoparci, ma il più delle volte dall'altra parte non vengono colti così e si preferisce quello a cui di fatto frega poco e nulla, per poi lamentarsi che si è state sedotte e abbandonate


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> il bello sai cos'è che tutti questi "errori" sono segni che indicano che uno ci tiene davvero, che quella persona per lui è importante e non solo una con cui vorrebbe scoparci, ma il più delle volte dall'altra parte non vengono colti così e si preferisce quello a cui di fatto frega poco e nulla, per poi lamentarsi che si è state sedotte e abbandonate


No. E te lo dico per esperienza. Cosa mai avrò potuto comunicare al milanese porgendogli freddamente la mano anziché abbracciarlo quando ci siamo conosciuti? Io che poi amo abbastanza abbracciare. Esempio eh. Perché se ribalto la situazione su di me, ci fosse anche uno che mi piace, sono pronta a un abbraccio, e questo mi blocca con lo sguardo e la postura, e mi piazza davanti la mano, cosa penso? Questo non mi si toccherebbe nemmeno con un legno. E' questo quello che penso. Ora, va bene ammettere le toppate: di qui, poi a dire che però è colpa degli altri che non ti leggono nel pensiero, embé, direi ne passa


----------



## Bender (8 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma figurati che mi avvicinai credo con l'aria di "cazzo vuole questo?"   , poi mi fece vedere che un freno era rotto, tentò maldestramente di metterlo a posto (si devono tirare i cavi.... stronzata galattica!), gli dissi che portavo la bici dal ciclaio (cosa che effettivamente poi feci) ma lui insistette. Credo che passai quei minuti che per pura parvenza non mi misi a sbuffare e a piantare gli occhi al cielo. Poi realizzai che era stato gentile, in fin dei conti. Comunque sì, da lì che poi siamo entrati un pò più in confidenza. Galeotto a dire il vero è stato il figlio, anche se poi non mi ha più aiutata!


ma se eri così scostante , come ha fatto poi ad avere il tuo numero di telefono


----------



## Bender (8 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. E te lo dico per esperienza. Cosa mai avrò potuto comunicare al milanese porgendogli freddamente la mano anziché abbracciarlo quando ci siamo conosciuti? Io che poi amo abbastanza abbracciare. Esempio eh. Perché se ribalto la situazione su di me, ci fosse anche uno che mi piace, sono pronta a un abbraccio, e questo mi blocca con lo sguardo e la postura, e mi piazza davanti la mano, cosa penso? Questo non mi si toccherebbe nemmeno con un legno. E' questo quello che penso. Ora, va bene ammettere le toppate: di qui, poi a dire che però è colpa degli altri che non ti leggono nel pensiero, embé, direi ne passa


ma io parlavo di altri errori ,


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> il bello sai cos'è che tutti questi "errori" sono segni che indicano che uno ci tiene davvero, che quella persona per lui è importante e non solo una con cui vorrebbe scoparci, ma il più delle volte dall'altra parte non vengono colti così e si preferisce quello a cui di fatto frega poco e nulla, per poi lamentarsi che si è state sedotte e abbandonate


Uhm, sì e no.
Certi errori influiscono sulla valutazione di chi ci è di fronte, ma anche sulla volontà di rispondere in un modo piuttosto che in un altro.
Per esempio è fondamentale il fattore temporale. Mai troppo presto, mai troppo tardi...


----------



## Bender (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, sì e no.
> Certi errori influiscono sulla valutazione di chi ci è di fronte, ma anche sulla volontà di rispondere in un modo piuttosto che in un altro.
> Per esempio è fondamentale il fattore temporale. Mai troppo presto, mai troppo tardi...


se uno davvero ci tiene , non molla subito, si espone ,ci prova e riprova , se poco ti importa al primo rifiuto o difficoltà sparisci


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> se uno davvero ci tiene , non molla subito, si espone ,ci prova e riprova , se poco ti importa al primo rifiuto o difficoltà sparisci


Se ci si tiene in due, e di solito è così, è difficile ipotizzare un rifiuto.
Se è no, è perché, di solito, dall'altra parte non ci sono (o non ci sono più) grosse intenzioni.
O c'è un altro che non scalzerai mai.
Insomma, insistendo, di solito o si arriva a diventare uno stalker o a coccolare l'ego altrui infierendo sul proprio.
E non c'è amore o desiderio che tenga.


----------



## Bender (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Se ci si tiene in due, e di solito è così, è difficile ipotizzare un rifiuto.
> Se è no, è perché, di solito, dall'altra parte non ci sono (o non ci sono più) grosse intenzioni.
> O c'è un altro che non scalzerai mai.
> Insomma, insistendo, di solito o si arriva a diventare uno stalker o a coccolare l'ego altrui infierendo sul proprio.
> E non c'è amore o desiderio che tenga.


quindi la cosa migliore è poco dopo che si conosce una , provarci subito brutalmente, e se c'è un minimo tentennamento lasciare perdere perchè non ne vale mai la pena, un pò come fa uno che conosco ,che ci prova subito con tutte , si presenta a fare attività di gruppo solo se c'è una o più prede , ci prova e se vede che non va non lo vedi più per mesi


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io corro a piedi, circa 60 km a settimana su 4 uscite settimanali, due delle quali si svolgono in due parchi milanesi in serata, attorno alle 20.
> Capita oramai di trovare sempre le stesse persone e tra queste c’è una fighetta che ho visto anche ieri sera con cui oramai ci si saluta. Ieri sera abbiamo corso insieme e le ho proposto un aperitivo.
> Il problema ora è che ha accettato, a saperlo le avrei proposto direttamente un apecorina, senza passare dall’aperitivo.
> Sai come finira‘?
> ...


Madonna quanto sei triste. Ma almeno vedi se ha i neuroni no? Magari non le allacci una scarpa tu. Sembri Moretti nella gag della festa


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Madonna quanto sei triste. Ma almeno vedi se ha i neuroni no? Magari non le allacci una scarpa tu. Sembri Moretti nella gag della festa


Io non mi reputo triste.
Ma se tu dal fuori mi vedi triste cosa possa farci…


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io non mi reputo triste.
> Ma se tu dal fuori mi vedi triste cosa possa farci…


Santa Madonna! Rileggiti bello mio. Da _apecorina_ in poi


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Ah, sono triste perché non salto dentro in ogni buco che si presenta.
Moooooocccapito.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ah, sono triste perché non salto dentro in ogni buco che si presenta.
> Moooooocccapito.


No Ciccio non hai capito un cazzo. Sei triste perché hai già deciso che cambierai parco invece di essere gasato all'idea di approfondire la conoscenza con qualcuno che avevi comunque già notato. Coccolarsi le figurine invece che le persone è indice di scarsa curiosità e per quanto ne so chi non è curioso è triste.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No Ciccio non hai capito un cazzo. Sei triste perché hai già deciso che cambierai parco invece di essere gasato all'idea di approfondire la conoscenza con qualcuno che avevi comunque già notato. Coccolarsi le figurine invece che le persone è indice di scarsa curiosità e per quanto ne so chi non è curioso è triste.


e perche mai?
pensa a quando eravamo bambini e facevamo la raccolta delle figurine, te non eri felice?
ognuno caro arci, ha il suo concetto di felicità e serenità.
io leggendo te ad esempio apprendo tutto quello che non vorrei essere e attenzione non lo dico con tono polemico, altrimenti userei termini differenti.
tu al contempo vedi me triste.
ma e‘ sempre tutto molto relativo, dal tuo punto di vista e‘cosi, dal mio è cosa’.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> e perche mai?
> pensa a quando eravamo bambini e facevamo la raccolta delle figurine, te non eri felice?
> ognuno caro arci, ha il suo concetto di felicità e serenità.
> io leggendo te ad esempio apprendo tutto quello che non vorrei essere e attenzione non lo dico con tono polemico, altrimenti userei termini differenti.
> ...


Però, dai.
L'hai approcciata, hai raccolto un invito, non proseguire è un po' fare ghosting.
La botta di autostima l'hai avuta, certo, ma basta?
Da uomo, al contrario, un pacco del genere mi farebbe solo incazzare, mi sentirei usato.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> e perche mai?
> pensa a quando eravamo bambini e facevamo la raccolta delle figurine, te non eri felice?
> ognuno caro arci, ha il suo concetto di felicità e serenità.
> io leggendo te ad esempio apprendo tutto quello che non vorrei essere e attenzione non lo dico con tono polemico, altrimenti userei termini differenti.
> ...


Senza offesa ma non tutti i punti di vista hanno lo stesso valore. Nel mondo reale, ovviamente.
Senza standard ognuno si farebbe la repubblica del tinello suo.
C'è chi gli standard li impone, chi li applica, chi migliora, chi si ribella, ma l'acqua sale e pian piano chi non nuota sempre meglio affoga.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Però, dai.
> L'hai approcciata, hai raccolto un invito, non proseguire è un po' fare ghosting.
> La botta di autostima l'hai avuta, certo, ma basta?
> Da uomo, al contrario, un pacco del genere mi farebbe solo incazzare, mi sentirei usato.


A me basta.
Avendo avuto 549 amanti, tutte catalogate in rigoroso ordine su data base in access, mi sento un po’ come obelix, hai presente? Caduto nella pentola della pozione magica può solo annusarla ma non berla!


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senza offesa ma non tutti i punti di vista hanno lo stesso valore. Nel mondo reale, ovviamente.
> Senza standard ognuno si farebbe la repubblica del tinello suo.
> C'è chi gli standard li impone, chi li applica, chi migliora, chi si ribella, ma l'acqua sale e pian piano chi non nuota sempre meglio affoga.


Certo ma noi non stiamo parlando di regimi dittatoriali, ma ti tampinare una 25 enne al Parco Sempione. Contestualizza Afci contestualizza, su da bravo, non fare anche te come la Bruni che quando non sa cosa dire mischia su gli argomenti!


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Certo ma noi non stiamo parlando di regimi dittatoriali, ma ti tampinare una 25 enne al Parco Sempione. Contestualizza Afci contestualizza, su da bravo, non fare anche te come la Bruni che quando non sa cosa dire mischia su gli argomenti!


Cortesemente non mi paragonare quell'agglomerato di qualunquismo manierista sotto vuoto spinto, grazie.
Detto questo io sto parlando della vita reale in cui ognuno di noi vive, che è governata da ogni tipo di standard, perché se il giudizio gli altri fosse davvero basato sul fatto che le opinioni sono tutte uguali non funzionerebbe un cazzo.
Quegli standard di normalità, anche se mi rendo conto che questa isola, e il generale il virtuale conforti la felice illusione che siamo tutti bambini speciali, definiscono le persone etichettandole in categorie. Belli, brutti, vanagloriosi, squallidi, egocentrici, codardi e infine tristi.
Applicando dei normalissimi standard di giudizio nella vita reale a quello che mi hai raccontato, vedo solo una persona di una certa età che si va a prendere un aperitivo con una 25enne e che invece di trovare stimolante un tale scenario, non trova di meglio che farsi preventivamente un bidet col disincanto.
Se non dai una possibilità alle persone di sorprenderti, in base ai miei standard (che sono pure quelli normali di tutti) o sei triste, o hai paura dei rifiuti.
Mica é complicato.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

In base ai tuoi standard appunto. 
Bravo, vedi che ci sei arrivato?
Sul rifiuto no, ho imparato a gestirlo da bambino, anzi io dalle situazioni mi aspetto sempre il peggio, così se arriva davvero me lo aspettavo, se non arriva godo il doppio.
Sulla tristezza non saprei, sto attraversando da un bel po di mesi un periodo di totale pace col mondo e con me stesso.
Situazione nuova per me, essendo sempre stato un’anima in pena.

Insomma che me la devo tromba’ per forza. 
Figa ha 25 anni, io 50, devo allenarmi prima.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> In base ai tuoi standard appunto.
> Bravo, vedi che ci sei arrivato?
> Sul rifiuto no, ho imparato a gestirlo da bambino, anzi io dalle situazioni mi aspetto sempre il peggio, così se arriva davvero me lo aspettavo, se non arriva godo il doppio.
> Sulla tristezza non saprei, sto attraversando da un bel po di mesi un periodo di totale pace col mondo e con me stesso.
> ...


I miei standard sono quelli che di partenza in testa a chiunque legga chiunque. Poi ognuno sopra ci proietta le sue esperienze personali, il 99% allontanandosi dalla spiegazione più semplice di soldi a quella corretta. La spiegazione più semplice é che tu a 50 anni abbia una fifa blu di sembrare patetico e di prendere un palo quando inevitabilmente ti cadrà l'occhio su quei capezzoli e penserai a come sono duri sotto i denti. Di lì tutta la pippa sul cambiare itinerario parco quartiere città


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I miei standard sono quelli che di partenza in testa a chiunque legga chiunque. Poi ognuno sopra ci proietta le sue esperienze personali, il 99% allontanandosi dalla spiegazione più semplice di soldi a quella corretta. La spiegazione più semplice é che tu a 50 anni abbia una fifa blu di sembrare patetico e di prendere un palo quando inevitabilmente ti cadrà l'occhio su quei capezzoli e penserai a come sono duri sotto i denti. Di lì tutta la pippa sul cambiare itinerario parco quartiere città


a questo aspetto di prendere il palo non ci avevo ancora pensato.
allora mi sa che le scrivo, visto che mi ha dato il suo numero ieri sera.
effettivamente piu che pensare ai capezzoli, penso alle natiche.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> a questo aspetto di prendere il palo non ci avevo ancora pensato.
> allora mi sa che le scrivo, visto che mi ha dato il suo numero ieri sera.
> effettivamente piu che pensare ai capezzoli, penso alle natiche.


Quelle se una ragazza si allena e fa sport, sono quasi meglio a 40 che a 20. Per il seno non c'è rimedio contro il tempo.


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2021)

Io non vado a correre così evito di conoscere gente 
che mi starà sicuramente sulle palle e cagoni come Pinco


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non vado a correre così evito di conoscere gente
> che mi starà sicuramente sulle palle e cagoni come Pinco


Vera amore mio…qui mi vogliono far tradire a tutti i costi….aiutami a rimanere sulla strada buona ti prego….


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quelle se una ragazza si allena e fa sport, sono quasi meglio a 40 che a 20. Per il seno non c'è rimedio contro il tempo.


Poi ti dico.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quelle se una ragazza si allena e fa sport, sono quasi meglio a 40 che a 20. Per il seno non c'è rimedio contro il tempo.


Crudeleh!


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> ma se eri così scostante , come ha fatto poi ad avere il tuo numero di telefono


Sempre tramite mio figlio, che poi non collaborò  

In realtà gli chiesi io un'informazione per portarlo a provare una roba, e lui alla fine si offrì di fargliela provare.
Di qui che siccome sul momento mio figlio rispose con un ringhio, ci siamo scambiati i numeri.
Non entro nel dettaglio perché altrimenti faccio come te, una bella fotazza nel profilo, mi firmo con nome e cognome, e se a lui girasse di leggere qui dentro (cosa poi non così peregrina data la situazione), lo sgamo sarebbe assicurato 

Comunque in generale ho la tendenza ad essere scontrosa nei primi approcci (vabbé, scontrosa è riservato in generale a chi poi mi piace di più - porca pupattola, ma è pura verità  -, altrimenti evitante, scostante direi che sono gli aggettivi esatti. Sono fatta così, ma è anche pur vero che poi, superata quella fase, sono uno zucchero ).


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Vera amore mio…qui mi vogliono far tradire a tutti i costi….aiutami a rimanere sulla strada buona ti prego….


Pinco, 25 anni... Tu 50.
E ti preoccupi TU dell'età?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Pinco, 25 anni... Tu 50.
> E ti preoccupi TU dell'età?



Ma l età è un fatto mentale....


----------



## Ulisse (8 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma l età è un fatto mentale....


si, finchè tutto ti funziona...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si, finchè tutto ti funziona...


E se non ti funziona più nulla....amen...
Puoi illuderti di tornare bambino


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma l età è un fatto mentale....


no l'età è una cosa vera , e ci devi sempre pensare perchè giovani non si rimane in eterno


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> no l'età è una cosa vera , e ci devi sempre pensare perchè giovani non si rimane in eterno


Si non si può vivere in eterno giovani...
Concordo ..
Però fa tantissimo l atteggiamento mentale...e come ti tieni...
Io ho mio zio che dimostra almeno 25 anni in meno di quelli che ha ... però...si cura...non ingrassa...fa sport...
Ecc ecc...
Ovviamente se diventi un bombolo ...fumi come un turco.. non ti curi...non puoi pretendere di sembrare giovane (e devi ovviamente avere dalla tua la salute ..senza quella...non fai nulla)


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si non si può vivere in eterno giovani...
> Concordo ..
> Però fa tantissimo l atteggiamento mentale...e come ti tieni...
> Io ho mio zio che dimostra almeno 25 anni in meno di quelli che ha ... però...si cura...non ingrassa...fa sport...
> ...


io ne dimostro meno di quelli che ho   così dicono , mi mantengo  con lo sport da passa 20 anni  , sono dimagrito di 12 kg   ma ne dovrei perdere di più  , mi vesticchio bene e cerco di farlo  , non fumo più  da 33 anni ne fumavo sessanta al giorno .
Ci metto impegno ma l'età passa inesorabile per tutti
Ah dimenticavo salute ottima  sono gli acciacchi dovuti sia al lavoro che ho fatto e  le cazzate fatte in gioventu


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2021)

Io non so come li porto, ma la tizia quando gliel’ho detto, poco prima me ne aveva dati 44. Pero‘ a me frega na beata fava di cosa dimostro.


----------



## Ulisse (9 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io non so come li porto, ma la tizia quando gliel’ho detto, poco prima me ne aveva dati 44. Pero‘ a me frega na beata fava di cosa dimostro.


ne danno di meno anche a me.
Non è che me ne freghi poi chissa quanto.
Ma mi fa piacere perchè cerco di mantenermi in forma (per me, non per gli altri) e certe affermazioni sono come una cartina tornasole


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sempre tramite mio figlio, che poi non collaborò
> 
> In realtà gli chiesi io un'informazione per portarlo a provare una roba, e lui alla fine si offrì di fargliela provare.
> Di qui che siccome sul momento mio figlio rispose con un ringhio, ci siamo scambiati i numeri.
> ...


ma io non ho proprio nulla da nascondere , è questo il bello quando si è in questa situazione   
comunque se tutti quelli che ti piacciono li respingi con così tanta foga, la vedo dura poi passare alla fase due , o uno è una testa dura che non si arrende mai come il sottoscritto , oppure si perdono tante occasioni


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> A me basta.
> Avendo avuto 549 amanti, tutte catalogate in rigoroso ordine su data base in access, mi sento un po’ come obelix, hai presente? Caduto nella pentola della pozione magica può solo annusarla ma non berla!


chi sei Brad Pitt    , ma poi amanti per giunta , quindi se aggiungiamo anche quelle ufficiali quante diventano
ah forse ho capito fai mica film porno di professione 
forse andrò a correre pure io , magari come fanno alcuni con il cane


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> chi sei Brad Pitt    , ma poi amanti per giunta , quindi se aggiungiamo anche quelle ufficiali quante diventano
> ah forse ho capito fai mica film porno di professione
> forse andrò a correre pure io , magari come fanno alcuni con il cane


Volevi dirmi qualcosa in particolare?


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si non si può vivere in eterno giovani...
> Concordo ..
> Però fa tantissimo l atteggiamento mentale...e come ti tieni...
> Io ho mio zio che dimostra almeno 25 anni in meno di quelli che ha ... però...si cura...non ingrassa...fa sport...
> ...


Ti puoi curare quanto vuoi, se devi fare una Maradona di sesso con due amiche, e non ti reggono i quadricipiti, che tu abbia il capello fatto, manicure e pedicure di 24ore,  e pure €5000 di vestiti addosso, non ti leva il rosicaggio.
Voi femmine siete avvantaggiate in questo.


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io non ho proprio nulla da nascondere , è questo il bello quando si è in questa situazione
> comunque se tutti quelli che ti piacciono li respingi con così tanta foga, la vedo dura poi passare alla fase due , o uno è una testa dura che non si arrende mai come il sottoscritto , oppure si perdono tante occasioni


Ma no, nessuna foga. È solo che, come ho spesso detto, le persone che mi sono piaciute di più sono spesso state quelle con cui il primo impatto non è stato buono. E in generale sono abbastanza evitante all'inizio, poi sono un diesel, comunque  
Sul resto del discorso non certo per te che lo facevo notare. Ma per chi ti circonda. Io sarò anche iperprudente, ma mi piace così. 
Pensa solo se qui leggesse l'amante di lei, o una qualunque delle persone che vi conoscono. Poi mi puoi dire che a te frega niente, e ok.... Però pensaci.


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Volevi dirmi qualcosa in particolare?


no sinceramente sono stupito, ma immagino non saprò mai se è vero quello che hai detto, però si parecchie domande c'è l'avrei da farti


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no, nessuna foga. È solo che, come ho spesso detto, le persone che mi sono piaciute di più sono spesso state quelle con cui il primo impatto non è stato buono. E in generale sono abbastanza evitante all'inizio, poi sono un diesel, comunque
> Sul resto del discorso non certo per te che lo facevo notare. Ma per chi ti circonda. Io sarò anche iperprudente, ma mi piace così.
> Pensa solo se qui leggesse l'amante di lei, o una qualunque delle persone che vi conoscono. Poi mi puoi dire che a te frega niente, e ok.... Però pensaci.


l'amante di lei sa tutto , lei gli dice tutto, io non ho scritto nulla di falso, forse non ci rimarrebbe bene, ma potrò avere il diritto di esserci rimasto malissimo e arrabbiato?


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> l'amante di lei sa tutto , lei gli dice tutto, io non ho scritto nulla di falso, forse non ci rimarrebbe bene, ma potrò avere il diritto di esserci rimasto malissimo e arrabbiato?


Ma cosa c'entra con il fatto di essere sgamabili da chiunque sia vicino al vostro ambiente? Boh. Sarò strana io.


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra con il fatto di essere sgamabili da chiunque sia vicino al vostro ambiente? Boh. Sarò strana io.


dai ho tolto la foto   , comunque lo vedo molto improbabile che qualcuno che conosco approdi qui, ma effettivamente se accadesse la mia riservatezza non avrebbe più senso


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> dai ho tolto la foto   , comunque lo vedo molto improbabile che qualcuno che conosco approdi qui, ma effettivamente se accadesse la mia riservatezza non avrebbe più senso


Pensa se avesse letto la moglie dell'amante, che comunque se ho capito bene ti conosce. Bene hai fatto a toglierla, secondo me.


----------



## Ulisse (9 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pensa se avesse letto la moglie dell'amante, che comunque se ho capito bene ti conosce. Bene hai fatto a toglierla, secondo me.


la moglie, se non sa gia tutto, quantomeno fortemente sospetta.
Bender ha detto che più volte le parla e la tranquillizza con la sua presenza.
Che il marito lo cita spesso come presente nelle sue telefonate durante le uscite

Questo è il comportamenteo di chi ha mangiato la foglia.
Di chi lo ha probabilmente già pizzicato ed ora è un sorvegliato speciale


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> la moglie, se non sa gia tutto, quantomeno fortemente sospetta.
> Bender ha detto che più volte le parla e la tranquillizza con la sua presenza.
> Che il marito lo cita spesso come presente nelle sue telefonate durante le uscite
> 
> ...


Può essere, ma questo non deve riguardare @Bender. Che non lo so, ma evidentemente poco gli frega, o non si rende conto. Poi, non passerà mai nessuno dei coinvolti, o dei conoscenti, di qui a leggere. Però....giusto un minimo di prudenza, visto che se scoppia fuori qualche casino, non sarebbe certamente un casino da poco, magari la terrei. Solo un consiglio, eh


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> no sinceramente sono stupito, ma immagino non saprò mai se è vero quello che hai detto, però si parecchie domande c'è l'avrei da farti


Bene, allora poiché non hai domande da fare, passiamo pure oltre.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti puoi curare quanto vuoi, se devi fare una Maradona di sesso con due amiche, e non ti reggono i quadricipiti, che tu abbia il capello fatto, manicure e pedicure di 24ore,  e pure €5000 di vestiti addosso, non ti leva il rosicaggio.
> Voi femmine siete avvantaggiate in questo.


Mio zio regge
E ha più anni di te


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mio zio regge
> E ha più anni di te


Tocca vedere come performa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tocca vedere come performa



Se vuoi ti organizzo una serata con lui ...e le sue amichette ..
Ma ti conviene....prendere la pillola blu mi sa


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti organizzo una serata con lui ...e le sue amichette ..
> Ma ti conviene....prendere la pillola blu mi sa


Quando mi servirà lo prenderò senza problemi. Per ora il mio migliore amico regge che è una meraviglia, sono le gambe che ogni tanto crollano.
Infatti ci vado brutto di redbull
Non voglio mica finire a scoparmi solo anoressiche perché non ce la faccio più.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quando mi servirà lo prenderò senza problemi. Per ora il mio migliore amico regge che è una meraviglia, sono le gambe che ogni tanto crollano.
> Infatti ci vado brutto di redbull
> Non voglio mica finire a scoparmi solo anoressiche perché non ce la faccio più.


Beh ...ci sta come ragionamento...
Però mi sa che ti piacciono in carne le fanciulle


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ...ci sta come ragionamento...
> Però mi sa che ti piacciono in carne le fanciulle


Mi piacciono toste. Odio le flaccide.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi piacciono toste. Odio le flaccide.


Il muscolo pesa più della ciccia in effetti...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il muscolo pesa più della ciccia in effetti...


il range che interessa a me (37- 38/50) è fatto di femmine che o sono ipertoniche e iperfissate o cascano a pezzi col grugno a mollo nella vaschetta del gelato. O (le mie preferite) ex sportivissime che si sono fermate causa famiglia e figli. Nella procedura di rimessa a posto dopo anni di mollezze c'è una fase inevitabile e alle volte permanente, in cui hai i muscoli con la fodera sopra. È esattamente in quel momento che le devi motivare facendole sentire belle, e non a parole. Di lì, i crampi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> il range che interessa a me (37- 38/50) è fatto di femmine che o sono ipertoniche e iperfissate o cascano a pezzi col grugno a mollo nella vaschetta del gelato. O (le mie preferite) ex sportivissime che si sono fermate causa famiglia e figli. Nella procedura di rimessa a posto dopo anni di mollezze c'è una fase inevitabile e alle volte permanente, in cui hai i muscoli con la fodera sopra. È esattamente in quel momento che le devi motivare facendole sentire belle, e non a parole. Di lì, i crampi.


Mi sono persa...
Parli di kg?37_38/50....o di età...
Caxxo ?
Perché 37 kg... è anoressia anche per una alta come me ..
Che non sono alta...
50 kg... è il giusto...
Se sei muscolosa...e non altissima...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi sono persa...
> Parli di kg?37_38/50....o di età...
> Caxxo ?
> Perché 37 kg... è anoressia anche per una alta come me ..
> ...


Rileggi. Dal contesto si capisce, fidati.


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi sono persa...
> Parli di kg?37_38/50....o di età...
> Caxxo ?
> Perché 37 kg... è anoressia anche per una alta come me ..
> ...


Si capisce che parla di età.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Si capisce che parla di età.


sono reduce da un weekend movimentato...
Il cervello...l ho lascito in giro


----------



## Bender (11 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti organizzo una serata con lui ...e le sue amichette ..
> Ma ti conviene....prendere la pillola blu mi sa


organizzala per me


----------



## Bender (11 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Bene, allora poiché non hai domande da fare, passiamo pure oltre.


una domanda te l'avevo fatta, eri serio sul numero, e dove le peschi tutte ste amanti o comunque conoscenze a parte a correre al parco?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> una domanda te l'avevo fatta, eri serio sul numero, e dove le peschi tutte ste amanti o comunque conoscenze a parte a correre al parco?


In internet, all’esselunga, al lavoro, alla croce bianca, al pane quotidiano, all’avis, a scuola, in aeroporto, in posta.
Certo che ero serio sul numero, non ho ancora compreso le persone che mentono anche dietro ad un nick.
Naturalmente il mio non è un vanto, ho solo esposto un numero come avrei esposto i consumi della mia moto.
Mi era sfuggito il punto interrogativo, per questo non avevo inteso ci fosse una domanda.


----------



## Bender (11 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> In internet, all’esselunga, al lavoro, alla croce bianca, al pane quotidiano, all’avis, a scuola, in aeroporto, in posta.
> Certo che ero serio sul numero, non ho ancora compreso le persone che mentono anche dietro ad un nick.
> Naturalmente il mio non è un vanto, ho solo esposto un numero come avrei esposto i consumi della mia moto.
> Mi era sfuggito il punto interrogativo, per questo non avevo inteso ci fosse una domanda.


e cosa ti fa continuare ad andare avanti in questo loop infinito , "il piacere della scoperta"    che poi in media dal numero che proponi, non so quando hai iniziato, ma sono almeno una al mese o quasi.
al lavoro posso capire e anche in croce bianca, ma negli ambiti dove c'è un interazione minima e breve per conoscersi e farsi conoscere , la vedo molto più dura e complicata


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> e cosa ti fa continuare ad andare avanti in questo loop infinito , "il piacere della scoperta"    che poi in media dal numero che proponi, non so quando hai iniziato, ma sono almeno una al mese o quasi.
> al lavoro posso capire e anche in croce bianca, ma negli ambiti dove c'è un interazione minima e breve per conoscersi e farsi conoscere , la vedo molto più dura e complicata


Veramente come già scritto in precedenza ho sospeso l’attivita da qualche mese. Al momento faccio sesso coniugale ed a volte in tre FFM, ove una delle due è mia moglie.
ora ho altri interessi, mi interessano poco le mogli altrui.


----------



## Bender (11 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Veramente come già scritto in precedenza ho sospeso l’attivita da qualche mese. Al momento faccio sesso coniugale ed a volte in tre FFM, ove una delle due è mia moglie.
> ora ho altri interessi, mi interessano poco le mogli altrui.


va bè peccato poteva essere un argomento interessante  e addirittura aprirci un 3d a parte


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> va bè peccato poteva essere un argomento interessante  e addirittura aprirci un 3d a parte


Interessante per chi? Per me ha nulla di interessante se non mi porta alcun arricchimento. Quindi mi sa che ne avreste parlato solo tra te e tutti quelli a cui interessa, escluso me naturalmente, anche se non credo siano in molti ad essere interessati alle amanti di Pinco.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> non ho ancora compreso le persone che mentono anche dietro ad un nick.


Parole sante.


----------



## Bender (11 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Interessante per chi? Per me ha nulla di interessante se non mi porta alcun arricchimento. Quindi mi sa che ne avreste parlato solo tra te e tutti quelli a cui interessa, escluso me naturalmente, anche se non credo siano in molti ad essere interessati alle amanti di Pinco.


interessante non per le amanti , ma per l'infinita ricerca e conquista. uno potrebbe semplicemente dire lo faccio perchè posso, ma non credo si fermi tutto semplicemente a quello


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2021)

Bender ha detto:


> interessante non per le amanti , ma per l'infinita ricerca e conquista. uno potrebbe semplicemente dire lo faccio perchè posso, ma non credo si fermi tutto semplicemente a quello


Non posso rispondere visto che non lo faccio.
Ma leggi quello che scrivo o vuoi farmi dire per forza cose che vuoi tu?


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Certo che ero serio sul numero, non ho ancora compreso le persone che mentono anche dietro ad un nick.


E tra le donne del forum?


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E tra le donne del forum?


Manca il soggetto, puoi riporre la domanda da capo?


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Manca il soggetto, puoi riporre la domanda da capo?


Era solo per vedere se rispondevi.
La domanda era inerente al numero.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Era solo per vedere se rispondevi.
> La domanda era inerente al numero.


Tuttavia la domanda non l’hai ancora riposta, quindi non so cosa rispondere ad una domanda incompleta.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tuttavia la domanda non l’hai ancora riposta, quindi non so cosa rispondere ad una domanda incompleta.


Quante te ne sei fatte nella vita lo hai detto, quante te ne sei fatte nel forum no.
Dici di essere sincero, vediamo se riesci a esserlo su questo punto.
Io mentirei brutalmente.
Anzi, direi che non ci ho mai provato con nessuna.
Zero.
Ma io sono bugiardo.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Ottobre 2021)

Tu mentiresti perché hai una mentalità torbida confermata da come metti la coda tra le gambe con tua moglie che ti cornifica serenamente con la tua totale approvazione, per poi venire a frignare qua.

Mentire significa raccontare balle e raccontare balle protetto dall’anonimato di un nick mi sa veramente di senza palle ed in questo mi trovo molto in linea con il pensiero a riguardo di Arcistufo.

Nel forum, in questo specifico ferum ho avuto rapporti sessuali completi con tre persone.
Le prime due iscritte ma non scriventi, mie ex amanti di anni fa delle quali la prima mi ha fatto conoscere questo posto.
Quando lo raccontai la prima volta non venni creduto da Vera e per lei cambiai il mio nick da Pincopallino a Pincopallista.
Tuttavia se un pochino hai imparato a conoscermi di quello che si crede o non si crede virtualmente di me me ne sbatte le balle, tanto la vera verità, come si suol dire la sa davvero ognuno di noi. 

Sapendo che sei curioso per tua stessa ammissione quando ti dissi di avere avuto una amante al CNR, ti anticipo che non ti dirò quali sono i tre nick, non per dispetto a te ma per rispetto a loro con le quali ci siamo accordati di dire nulla.

Come vedi, per fortuna reciproca, siamo diversi.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tu mentiresti perché hai una mentalità torbida confermata da come metti la coda tra le gambe con tua moglie che ti cornifica serenamente con la tua totale approvazione, per poi venire a frignare qua.
> 
> Mentire significa raccontare balle e raccontare balle protetto dall’anonimato di un nick mi sa veramente di senza palle ed in questo mi trovo molto in linea con il pensiero a riguardo di Arcistufo.
> 
> ...


Divertente la parte iniziale del tuo post, molto sulla difensiva come al solito.
Va beh, visto che sei stato sincero anch'io dirò la mia.
Sono uscito con una del forum un po' di volte, ma senza concludere nulla. Mi piaceva anche, ma si è dimostrata molto sfuggente.
Poi ho intrecciato una storia che sembrava promettere bene con una non propriamente dietro casa.
Tanti messaggi, anche molto belli, tante foto, erotiche diciamo, tante telefonate, poi al momento di finire in motei, mi ha paccato per motivi familiari mandandomi un messaggino due ore prima.
Pensa che mi ero pure fatto il bidè e inventato una scusa in casa per godermi una bella serata che entrambi sembrava attendessimo con la stessa ansia. In effetti sembrava ci piacessimo tutte e due allo stesso modo.
Amen. Non pesco a strascico, non gioco sui numeri, non sono in cerca, mi frega anche poco di una donna qualsiasi, odio i giochini che consolidano l'ego altrui, non sono MDF.
Se trovo una donna interessante ci provo, se non la trovo me ne sto tranquillo.
I nomi ovviamente non li dico.
Al CNR te l'ho chiesto perché lavorava una con cui ero uscito, sia mai sia la stessa, visto che pur essendo sposata non disdegna.
Nome di battesimo della tipa del CNR iniziante per V.
Ma soprattutto volevo escludere che tu fossi un mio vicino di casa o della cerchia.
Non lo sei, meglio.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Ottobre 2021)

Che porco che sei. Anche le foto porno vi mandavate. Io questo mai fatto. Non mando foto mie o di parte di me in rete. O ci si vede di persona o niente. mi manca anche la donna qualsiasi, mai conosciuta. 
non era difensiva, non ne avrei motivo, era solo risposta alla tua puerile provocazione da saloon. scrivo senza maiuscolo perché sto guidando e faccio fatica.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Che porco che sei. Anche le foto porno vi mandavate. Io questo mai fatto. Non mando foto mie o di parte di me in rete. O ci si vede di persona o niente.


Me lo segno per la prossima.
Eravamo distanti.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Me lo segno per la prossima.
> Eravamo distanti.


La distanza non giustifica il mandare in giro foto proprie. Poi ti ritrovi su amaporn, e nn sai nemmeno perché, e spera nn ti trovi tua figlia.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> La distanza non giustifica il mandare in giro foto proprie. Poi ti ritrovi su amaporn, e nn sai nemmeno perché, e spera nn ti trovi tua figlia.


Guarda,  di foto di me nudo ce ne saranno in giro da anni un casino.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Ottobre 2021)

Beh contento te contenti tutti.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Beh contento te contenti tutti.


Contento... Contento lo sei quando ti vedi,  quando hai un contatto fisico,  quando fai cose insieme,  quando la vivi con tutti i sensi disponibili.
Stai parlando di foto, mi importa poco delle foto.


----------



## ologramma (15 Ottobre 2021)

ragazzuoli non armiamo casini qui chegià  ce ne sono stati molti se avete avuto storie  tenetevele per voi per rispetto di quelle signore  anche se non dite i nomi possono essere e stare in imbarazzo o avere timore che la cosa , se detta in confidenza a qualcuno o qualcuna , si venga  a sapere  seno in chiaro ma dietro le spalle .
No non va bene  mi sembra di rivivere la gioventù per far passare la conquista come un discorso da bar , ma se per voi va bene così  siate felici


----------



## Vera (15 Ottobre 2021)

Wow, ma qui abbiamo dei veri gentiluomini


----------



## ologramma (15 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Wow, ma qui abbiamo dei veri gentiluomini


mi hai prevenuto


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Wow, ma qui abbiamo dei veri gentiluomini


Però meglio che leggere di Green pass, vaccinazione e virus


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ragazzuoli non armiamo casini qui chegià  ce ne sono stati molti se avete avuto storie  tenetevele per voi per rispetto di quelle signore  anche se non dite i nomi possono essere e stare in imbarazzo o avere timore che la cosa , se detta in confidenza a qualcuno o qualcuna , si venga  a sapere  seno in chiaro ma dietro le spalle .
> No non va bene  mi sembra di rivivere la gioventù per far passare la conquista come un discorso da bar , ma se per voi va bene così  siate felici


Io e Danny stiamo parlando in santa pace. Sei tu che parli di casini. Se non leggere non leggere. A me cambia meno di zero, a lui credo idem. Quello che dico e come lo dico viene sempre prima concordato con le dirette interessate, che ti piaccia o meno. Esatto, stiamo felici. Hai qualcosa di utile da dirci?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però meglio che leggere di Green pass, vaccinazione e virus


Effettivamente è una tale noia vedere pipponi sul virus, come non bastassero già i media.



Vera ha detto:


> Wow, ma qui abbiamo dei veri gentiluomini


Verissimi.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però meglio che leggere di Green pass, vaccinazione e virus


O di storie inventate.
Sono qui da anni.
La prima cosa che ho imparato tanto tempo fa è che dove ci sono uomini e donne nascono sempre intese.
E sono forse la parte più vera e bella dietro la facciata di un forum.
Inutile negarlo.
Poi è anche inutile che continui a mostrare sempre e solo la facciata da tradito inconsolabile. 
Non siamo mai così granitici.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> O di storie inventate.
> Sono qui da anni.
> La prima cosa che ho imparato tanto tempo fa è che dove ci sono uomini e donne nascono sempre intese.
> E sono forse la parte più vera e bella dietro la facciata di un forum.
> Inutile negarlo.


Dipende. Sono nate storie che ormai durano da un decennio.
Ma anche tanti casini.
Qui è come in un condominio. Oltre a esserci poca scelta, c’è sempre il rischio che si facciano pettegolezzi.
Ho conosciuto una un po’ disperata che frequentava una chat da acchiappo. All’epoca sapevo che esisteva solo meetic, ma evidentemente non era quella. Che scopava un po’ con tutti, come altre disperate, con i disperati di quel posto. Le donne so che davano voti, suppongo che gli uomini facessero lo stesso.
Una cosa di una tristezza infinita che lei raccontava vantandosi.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende. Sono nate storie che ormai durano da un decennio.
> Ma anche tanti casini.
> Qui è come in un condominio. Oltre a esserci poca scelta, c’è sempre il rischio che si facciano pettegolezzi.
> Ho conosciuto una un po’ disperata che frequentava una chat da acchiappo. All’epoca sapevo che esisteva solo meetic, ma evidentemente non era quella. Che scopava un po’ con tutti, come altre disperate, con i disperati di quel posto. Le donne so che davano voti, suppongo che gli uomini facessero lo stesso.
> Una cosa di una tristezza infinita che lei raccontava vantandosi.


Ti ha messo tristezza perché è un tipo di approccio che non ti appartiene. 
Neppure a me, a dire il vero. 
Ma ognuno trova la dimensione in cui si sente più a suo agio. 
La realtà è che di questa tua amica hai colto ciò ti era più facile da percepire e più difficile da accettare,  la reazione più plausibile quando si entra a contatto con un mondo diverso al punto da metterci un discussione. 
C'è che a un certo punto il mondo gira come gli pare e non ci puoi fare niente, che ti piaccia o meno diventa irrilevante.


----------



## ologramma (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io e Danny stiamo parlando in santa pace. Sei tu che parli di casini. Se non leggere non leggere. A me cambia meno di zero, a lui credo idem. Quello che dico e come lo dico viene sempre prima concordato con le dirette interessate, che ti piaccia o meno. Esatto, stiamo felici. Hai qualcosa di utile da dirci?


Di utile no ma se sei contento così  buon per te ,mi sembri un mio amico , aimé morto ,un altro amico disse che ha fatto una bella vita divertendosi scopando qua e là  per cui se siete contenti così che posso dire di più ?
Fate vobis ,le proprietà di fare qualcosa che ci rende felici negli esseri umani non è per tutti  lo stesso


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Di utile no ma se sei contento così  buon per te ,mi sembri un mio amico , aimé morto ,un altro amico disse che ha fatto una bella vita divertendosi scopando qua e là  per cui se siete contenti così che posso dire di più ?
> Fate vobis ,le proprietà di fare qualcosa che ci rende felici negli esseri umani non è per tutti  lo stesso


Si difatti mi chiedo di che cosa si stia parlando.
Danny mi ha fatto una domanda ed io ho risposto.
Che c’è di male?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2021)

Non sono stati fatti nick e addirittura alcune cose sono state prima condivise  quindi non vedo il problema.
A me è arrivata una lettera anonima a casa, post come questi mi sembrano totalmente innocui.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono stati fatti nick e addirittura alcune cose state prima condivise  quindi non vedo il problema.
> A me è arrivata una lettera anonima a casa, post come questi mi sembrano totalmente innocui.


una lettera a casa spedita da qualcuno di qui? No dico e poi sta a parla de gentiluomini? Ma quanto si deve essere frustrati per fare un gesto del genere?


----------



## Lostris (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono stati fatti nick e addirittura alcune cose state prima condivise  quindi non vedo il problema.
> A me è arrivata una lettera anonima a casa, post come questi mi sembrano totalmente innocui.


Concordo.

Al limite nasce la curiosità, che poi resta li. 
Magari è lo stesso nick  e abbiamo una (o più) “Brooke Logan” anche qui 

A parte che tante volte le intese e gli inciuci di condominio si intravedono anche da post in chiaro, direi che gli sputtanamenti sono altri.

Comunque non ti preoccupare, tu resti sempre la presidentessa


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Al limite nasce la curiosità, che poi resta li.
> Magari è lo stesso nick  e abbiamo una (o più) “Brooke Logan” anche qui
> ...


Grazie avevo paura di essere detronizzata


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> una lettera a casa spedita da qualcuno di qui? No dico e poi sta a parla de gentiluomini? Ma quanto si deve essere frustrati per fare un gesto del genere?


Si da qualcuno qui che sicuramente non scrive più


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

A proposito, se leggi, mi sono rimaste le mutandine sull’auto aziendale.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si da qualcuno qui che sicuramente non scrive più


Speriamo abbia speso tutto in farmacia.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Speriamo abbia speso tutto in farmacia.


Non ci credo che il male torni. Purtroppo, vivranno felice come del resto vivo felice io


----------



## ologramma (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono stati fatti nick e addirittura alcune cose sono state prima condivise  quindi non vedo il problema.
> A me è arrivata una lettera anonima a casa, post come questi mi sembrano totalmente innocui.


nessun problema solo che , se ben ricordi , quando gli animi si accendono prendono fuoco in un attimo e ne abbiamo visto le conseguenze e tu ne hai subita una che definire ignobile è poco   .


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> nessun problema solo che , se ben ricordi , quando gli animi si accendono prendono fuoco in un attimo e ne abbiamo visto le conseguenze e tu ne hai subita una che definire ignobile è poco   .


Basta non accendere gli animi.
Non comprendo le persone che si scaldano dietro un nick.
E’ così bello, utile, esaustivo ed anche evolutivo picchiarsi per strada.
Qui si fa facile a litigare, mica ci si rimette un dente, una tibia o un occhio.
Si fa click e si va altrove.

Qualche tempo fa ho assistito ad una rissa come testimone tra un camionista e un gruppo di ciclisti che pedalavano in gruppo occupando tutta la corsia. 
Il camionista ha superato e ne ha toccato uno, il più esterno che stava proprio a ridosso della mezzaria.
Tutti ad insultarlo, io ti denuncio, io ti faccio licenziare, glielo dico alla mamma, ti rovino, di mando una cartolina da Viserbella, e bla bla bla bla.
Poco più avanti si è fermato per prestare assistenza al caduto il quale rialzatosi ha ripreso ad insultarlo.
Che e‘ successo secondo Voi? Pensate che il camionista che fino a prova contraria stava solo lavorando, abbia detto qualcosa?
Gli ha tirato uno sberlone talmente forte che io appena sceso dal camion, visto che ero su con lui, ho sentito dolore per il ciclista. 
Poi hanno improvvisato una colluttazione, ma il mio collega non ha proferito alcuna parola, però ha fatto parecchi danni.
E’ stato denunciato, l’azienda lo ha sospeso dal lavoro per una settimana, ma nessuno ha rimborsato nessuno.
Magari ora quei ciclisti vanno in fila indiana e parlano un po’ meno.
Abbiamo fornito ai carabinieri il mio video, girato da quando sono sceso, e il video di come erano disposti sulla strada prima del sorpasso, girato direttamente dalla dash cam del mezzo.


----------



## Vera (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono stati fatti nick e addirittura alcune cose sono state prima condivise  quindi non vedo il problema.
> A me è arrivata una lettera anonima a casa, post come questi mi sembrano totalmente innocui.


Io non c'ero ai tempi degli sputtanamenti per fortuna. A me ha fatto ridere il botta e risposta fra 2 persone adulte. Mancava solo si passasse alle misure del pene.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non c'ero ai tempi degli sputtanamento, per fortuna. A me ha fatto ridere il botta e risposta fra 2 persone adulte. Mancava solo si passasse alle misure del pene.


nel caso perderei il confronto.
ho visto quello di danny ed e‘ più grosso del mio.
però non glielho misurato…il pensiero di prendere in mano un pisello altrui che non sia di uno dei miei figli mi fa tremare le gambe.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non comprendo le persone che si scaldano dietro un nick.


Sono i miei giocattoli preferiti. Ah, i bei tempi...


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E’ così bello, utile, esaustivo ed anche evolutivo picchiarsi per strada.


Na fava. Un naso rotto 14 milioni mi è costato. In lire. 
Al massimo sul ring, e con la liberatoria. E dopo amici come prima.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Na fava. Un naso rotto 14 milioni mi è costato. In lire.
> Al massimo sul ring, e con la liberatoria. E dopo amici come prima.


Hai rotto il naso uno e gli hai dato pure 14.000.000?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Hai rotto il naso uno e gli hai dato pure 14.000.000?


Già. Ed era pure legittimissima difesa.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non c'ero ai tempi degli sputtanamenti per fortuna. A me ha fatto ridere il botta e risposta fra 2 persone adulte. Mancava solo si passasse alle misure del pene.


La mia risposta era perché sono stati definiti non gentiluomini e non mi è sembrato


----------



## Vera (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La mia risposta era perché sono stati definiti non gentiluomini e non mi è sembrato


Il mio commento era ironico. I gentiluomini sono morti con mio nonno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono stati fatti nick e addirittura alcune cose sono state prima condivise  quindi non vedo il problema.
> A me è arrivata una lettera anonima a casa, post come questi mi sembrano totalmente innocui.


Mi sono invece chiesta perché il bisogno di dirlo


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi sono invece chiesta perché il bisogno di dirlo


Questo lo devi chiedere a loro
Be @danny un po’ lo capisco


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questo lo devi chiedere a loro
> Be @danny un po’ lo capisco


Anche Danny ricordo quando ha combinato un bel casino qui. 
Parlare troppo non è un bene, ma anche il minimo può far danni. 
Quindi chiedo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Al limite nasce la curiosità, che poi resta li.
> Magari è lo stesso nick  e abbiamo una (o più) “Brooke Logan” anche qui
> ...


Veramente qui c'è uno che assomiglia a Ridge (quello mitico)?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ti ha messo tristezza perché è un tipo di approccio che non ti appartiene.
> Neppure a me, a dire il vero.
> Ma ognuno trova la dimensione in cui si sente più a suo agio.
> La realtà è che di questa tua amica hai colto ciò ti era più facile da percepire e più difficile da accettare,  la reazione più plausibile quando si entra a contatto con un mondo diverso al punto da metterci un discussione.
> C'è che a un certo punto il mondo gira come gli pare e non ci puoi fare niente, che ti piaccia o meno diventa irrilevante.


Io non attuo la linea della sospensione del giudizio. Al massimo non lo esprimo per non ferire. Non era una mia amica.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> nel caso perderei il confronto.
> ho visto quello di danny ed e‘ più grosso del mio.
> però non glielho misurato…il pensiero di prendere in mano un pisello altrui che non sia di uno dei miei figli mi fa tremare le gambe.


Troppo eccitante


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi sono invece chiesta perché il bisogno di dirlo


Perché mi è stato chiesto ed io rispondo sempre alle domande. 
Il mio bisogno quindi era di rispondere alla domanda che mi è stata fatta.
Avesse chiesto quante volte ho fatto la cacca tra lunedì e venerdì avrei risposto comunque.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Troppo eccitante


Assolutamente.
Leggevo su un forum dove si parla di bisessualità che un mio coetaneo ha provato ad avere rapporti omosessuali recentemente per la prima volta perche si sentiva attratto dal pene.
Scriveva che sentirsi femmina e’ molto eccitante.
Penso che sia la stessa sensazione che provano i tanti travestiti che imperversano per la rete e nei vari parchi milanesi in tarda serata.
Come lo so? Li frequento naturalmente, non i travestiti ma i parchi.
Quindi si, per alcuni immagino lo sia eccitante, ed anche per te da quello che scrivi.
Tu cosa provi quando prendi tra le mani un pene? Se ti ricordi ovviamente se no puoi anche inventare. 



Vera ha detto:


> Il mio commento era ironico. I gentiluomini sono morti con mio nonno.


Che poi se vai a scavare nella vita di questi gentiluomini chissa che ne viene fuori….


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio commento era ironico. I gentiluomini sono morti con mio nonno.


Non è vero. Tzè.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Assolutamente.
> Leggevo su un forum dove si parla di bisessualità che un mio coetaneo ha provato ad avere rapporti omosessuali recentemente per la prima volta perche si sentiva attratto dal pene.
> Scriveva che sentirsi femmina e’ molto eccitante.
> Penso che sia la stessa sensazione che provano i tanti travestiti che imperversano per la rete e nei vari parchi milanesi in tarda serata.
> ...


Divertimento. È sempre sorprendente. Non è che se diamo la mano, le mani cambiano.


----------



## Vera (16 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è vero. Tzè.


Spero sempre di essere straordinariamente smentita.


----------



## Vera (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Che poi se vai a scavare nella vita di questi gentiluomini chissa che ne viene fuori….


Non fare l'invidioso, adesso.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è vero. Tzè.


Stessa mia impressione


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Spero sempre di essere straordinariamente smentita.


Il problema nasce dall'atteggiamento mentale che c'è sotto la crosta delle _maniere da gentiluomo_. La volgarità di sentimenti è sicuramente una cosa molto peggiore rispetto alla volgarità dei modi. Esistono persone dai sentimenti volgarissimi tanto tra i morti di fame quanto tra quelli che sgrullano milioni di euro dalle mani.
Solo che con i morti di fame te ne accorgi subito, mentre le persone che hanno soldi, non foss'altro che per mantenere quella solidità economica a cui tengono moltissimo, investono più tempo nell'avere maniere socialmente accettabili. Poi ovviamente c'è tantissima ridicola affettazione, ma il nocciolo del problema sta nell'essere fedeli a se stessi. Un gentiluomo è prima di tutto qualcuno che non ha paura di essere se stesso e di essere giudicato dagli altri. Quando non sei occupato a giocare in difesa hai molta più apertura e disponibilità verso gli altri, e molti meno problemi ad essere generoso di te stesso. Che poi è il tratto caratteristico del gentiluomo molto più della crosta fatta da codici di comunicazione che più o meno si equivalgono: comunisti, fascisti, radical chic intellettualoidi, imprenditori con la tasca pesante, gente incastrata intorno a passioni più o meno costose, alla fine é tutta roba fatta per parlare insieme e parlarsi addosso, fare branco insomma.
Il gentiluomo, almeno nell'accezione dei nonni, è uno che sostanzialmente sa chi è e conosce il proprio posto nel mondo. Sia che gli sia stato assegnato che se lo sia conquistato.
E non ha paura di sbattere se stesso in faccia agli altri.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non fare l'invidioso, adesso.


Invidioso del morto con tuo nonno?


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Divertimento. È sempre sorprendente. Non è che se diamo la mano, le mani cambiano.


si, e quindi?



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è vero. Tzè.


Concordo, non era per nulla ironico.
Cercava solo il branco.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche Danny ricordo quando ha combinato un bel casino qui.
> Parlare troppo non è un bene, ma anche il minimo può far danni.
> Quindi chiedo?


Chiedi chiedi pure e ti Sarà dato.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> si, e quindi?


Ti ho risposto.
Non so perché me l’hai chiesto


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Concordo, non era per nulla ironico.
> Cercava solo il branco.


Io mi ritengo un gentleman e adoro litigare on-line tirando fuori il peggio di me    
Quasi mi manca quel coglione di Oscuro e il suo branco di cani da riporto.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io mi ritengo un gentleman e adoro litigare on-line tirando fuori il peggio di me
> Quasi mi manca quel coglione di Oscuro e il suo branco di cani da riporto.


Io no, mi annoio.
Quando avverto si sta per litigare solo che le parole, vado a riordinare il garage o lucidare la moto, che sono due attivita che mi rilassano assai. 
Purtroppo mi sa che sono arrivato tardi, non l’ho conosciuto.
Sui cani da riporto, è comune a molti forum, avere un branco.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto.
> Non so perché me l’hai chiesto


Perché da cosa nasce cosa. Come quando tu scrivi molto eccitante. Ti ha scatenato questa reazione.

Danny, non mi fare più queste domande, che poi ti rispondo e va che ricamini vengono fuori.


----------



## Vera (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Concordo, non era per nulla ironico.
> Cercava solo il branco.


Io?


----------



## perplesso (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Concordo, non era per nulla ironico.
> Cercava solo il branco.


Escluderei


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io?


Si te.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Escluderei


Amen. Io resto della mia idea.


----------



## Vera (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si te.


Ok.
Chissà qual è il mio branco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> si, e quindi?
> 
> 
> Concordo, non era per nulla ironico.
> ...


Hai già risposto e sinceramente non ho capito perché hai precisato quante del Forum rientrano nel tuoi conteggio


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai già risposto e sinceramente non ho capito perché hai precisato quante del Forum rientrano nel tuoi conteggio


Non hai capito perché leggi i dialoghi a spizzichi e bocconi.
Leggi la domanda di Danny. 
Mi ha chiesto lui quante del forum.
Ed io ho risposto.
Ma pare che la mia risposta, per molti tranne che per i due dialoganti cioe‘ io e lui, sia un problema.
A voi cosa toglie? Nulla.
La figa era vostra? Non mi risulta.
Quindi esattamente qual’e Il problema? 
Con tutte e tre ci ho dialogato ieri, erano serene, nessun problema in merito a questo argomento.
Quale morbosità vi porta ad essere così negative? Ah giusto perché non amo lasciare dubbi, mi sto rivolgendo a te Ginevra, Brunetta, Vera a Ologramma, almeno Arcistufo non mi accusa di rivolgermi a tutti senza specificare chi.
Esattamente che problema avete in merito? Eravate coinvolte nel dialogo? Non mi risulta.
Vi ho tirate in ballo tranne Vera per ricordare il discorso del mio cambio nick? Non mi risulta.
Ho scritto cose contrarie al regolamento del forum? Se si mi fate vedere dove? Ma se si perché non me lo avete fatto notare subito anziché ricamarci sopra tutti sti discorsi inutili?
Prego, a voi le risposte.
Qui in tutto sto ambaradan messo su sul niente ho letto un unico intervento intelligente, quello di Nocciola.


----------



## patroclo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Boh....mi sembrate galletti che fanno un po' di scene
tutto molto inutile e poco elegante


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Boh....mi sembrate galletti che fanno un po' di scene
> tutto molto inutile e poco elegante


Beh ognuno è giusto che abbia la sua opinione e questa la trovo molto equilibrata.
E’ un altro modo di esprimersi.
Tuttavia si stava dialogando in pace, se vedete nella mia risposta non c’è alcun vanto.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono stati fatti nick e addirittura alcune cose sono state prima condivise  quindi non vedo il problema.
> A me è arrivata una lettera anonima a casa, post come questi mi sembrano totalmente innocui.


Ma soprattutto mostrano qualcosa di vero,  senza bisogno di citare navi mercantili, carghi panamensi e cose così. 
Siamo tutti spesso dentro schemi, lo abbiamo visto con i vaccini, dove le etichette di novax e provax hanno ridotto il discorso a pure contrapposizioni. 
Ma anche l'etichetta di tradito e traditore è una facciata. 
Si può essere tradito,  addolorarsi di ciò e volere tradire allo stesso tempo,  come pure essere traditori traditi, in una realtà che è complessità, sempre.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Beh ognuno è giusto che abbia la sua opinione e questa la trovo molto equilibrata.
> E’ un altro modo di esprimersi.
> Tuttavia si stava dialogando in pace, se vedete nella mia risposta non c’è alcun vanto.


Siamo su un forum di tradimenti o su uno di taglio e cucito? 
Se siamo su un forum di tradimenti e parliamo di tutto tranne che di tradimenti che ci facciano qui da illo tempore? 
Non ci vuole molto per capirlo, eh. 
Abbiamo solo detto l'ovvio, senza ovviamente fare nick.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo su un forum di tradimenti o su uno di taglio e cucito?
> Se siamo su un forum di tradimenti e parliamo di tutto tranne che di tradimenti che ci facciano qui da illo tempore?
> Non ci vuole molto per capirlo, eh.
> Abbiamo solo detto l'ovvio, senza ovviamente fare nick.


Sembra che alcuni utenti non abbiano gradito.
Pensa se avessimo scritto i nick!


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> nel caso perderei il confronto.
> ho visto quello di danny ed e‘ più grosso del mio.
> però non glielho misurato…il pensiero di prendere in mano un pisello altrui che non sia di uno dei miei figli mi fa tremare le gambe.


Sei sicuro fosse il mio?


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sei sicuro fosse il mio?


Sisisisisi, me l’ha detto una ma non posso dirti il nick!


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sembra che alcuni utenti non abbiano gradito.
> Pensa se avessimo scritto i nick!


Farlo sarebbe da stronzi.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Farlo sarebbe da stronzi.


Io stronzo lo sono ma su altre cose.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il problema nasce dall'atteggiamento mentale che c'è sotto la crosta delle _maniere da gentiluomo_. La volgarità di sentimenti è sicuramente una cosa molto peggiore rispetto alla volgarità dei modi. Esistono persone dai sentimenti volgarissimi tanto tra i morti di fame quanto tra quelli che sgrullano milioni di euro dalle mani.
> Solo che con i morti di fame te ne accorgi subito, mentre le persone che hanno soldi, non foss'altro che per mantenere quella solidità economica a cui tengono moltissimo, investono più tempo nell'avere maniere socialmente accettabili. Poi ovviamente c'è tantissima ridicola affettazione, ma il nocciolo del problema sta nell'essere fedeli a se stessi. Un gentiluomo è prima di tutto qualcuno che non ha paura di essere se stesso e di essere giudicato dagli altri. Quando non sei occupato a giocare in difesa hai molta più apertura e disponibilità verso gli altri, e molti meno problemi ad essere generoso di te stesso. Che poi è il tratto caratteristico del gentiluomo molto più della crosta fatta da codici di comunicazione che più o meno si equivalgono: comunisti, fascisti, radical chic intellettualoidi, imprenditori con la tasca pesante, gente incastrata intorno a passioni più o meno costose, alla fine é tutta roba fatta per parlare insieme e parlarsi addosso, fare branco insomma.
> Il gentiluomo, almeno nell'accezione dei nonni, è uno che sostanzialmente sa chi è e conosce il proprio posto nel mondo. Sia che gli sia stato assegnato che se lo sia conquistato.
> E non ha paura di sbattere se stesso in faccia agli altri.


Bellissima definizione.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ok.
> Chissà qual è il mio branco.


Apriamo un casting?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me è arrivata una lettera anonima a casa


Idem.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io no, mi annoio.
> Quando avverto si sta per litigare solo che le parole, vado a riordinare il garage o lucidare la moto, che sono due attivita che mi rilassano assai.
> Purtroppo mi sa che sono arrivato tardi, non l’ho conosciuto.
> Sui cani da riporto, è comune a molti forum, avere un branco.
> ...


Io avevo scritto eccitante per scherzare un po’. Poi tu hai detto che eri eccitato.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Eh non avevo mica 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Io avevo scritto eccitante per scherzare un po’. Poi tu hai detto che eri eccitato.


eh non avevo capito che scherzavi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non hai capito perché leggi i dialoghi a spizzichi e bocconi.
> Leggi la domanda di Danny.
> Mi ha chiesto lui quante del forum.
> Ed io ho risposto.
> ...


Qui non si tratta di intelligenza ma di opinioni, discordanti. 
Il fatto che siano arrivate lettere anonime dimostra  che non ci si nasconde molto dietro un nick. 
A me personalmente avrebbe dato fastidio se fossi stata al posto delle "non menzionate"  Essere in qualche modo tirata in mezzo. 
E mi avrebbe dato ancora più fastidio che tu mi avessi chiesto di esternare questa cosa , per dare una risposta a Danny. 
Anche se è un forum di tradimento i fatti miei rimangono tali. 
A me, ripeto, non è sembrato rispettoso. Poi ognuno la pensa come meglio crede. 
E credo di poter dire il mio pensiero liberamente.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di intelligenza ma di opinioni, discordanti.
> Il fatto che siano arrivate lettere anonime dimostra  che non ci si nasconde molto dietro un nick.
> A me personalmente avrebbe dato fastidio se fossi stata al posto delle "non menzionate"  Essere in qualche modo tirata in mezzo.
> E mi avrebbe dato ancora più fastidio che tu mi avessi chiesto di esternare questa cosa , per dare una risposta a Danny.
> ...


Ma nessuno sa chi è l’interessata e soprattutto se la cosa è condivisa e accettata non capisco dove sta il problema 
A te avrebbe dato fastidio, quindi se tu fossi stata una delle tre non lo avrebbe detto


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di intelligenza ma di opinioni, discordanti.
> Il fatto che siano arrivate lettere anonime dimostra  che non ci si nasconde molto dietro un nick.
> A me personalmente avrebbe dato fastidio se fossi stata al posto delle "non menzionate"  Essere in qualche modo tirata in mezzo.
> E mi avrebbe dato ancora più fastidio che tu mi avessi chiesto di esternare questa cosa , per dare una risposta a Danny.
> ...


Sai, quando arrivano le lettere a casa, significa avere rivelato le proprie generalità O avere dato troppe notizie di se al punto da rendersi identificabili.
Io non ho tirato in mezzo in nessuno, mi e’ stata fatta una domanda ed ho risposto.
So che sono girati dei messaggi privati sul totochie’, evidentemente nessuno lo ha ancora capito o chi lo ha capito se lo è tenuto per se.
Tipico di tutti i condomini.
Le mie tre amiche mi hanno solo chiesto di non rivelare il loro nick ed io così farò.
Che i fatti tuoi rimangano tali, è una frase discutibile.
Chiunque ha un amico del cuore che a sua volta ha un amico del cuore che a sua volta ha un amico del cuore e se dici una cosa nei vari forum, la notizia gira.
Quindi se non vuoi far sapere qualcosa di tuo devi dirlo esattamente a nessuno, diversamente non sei l’unica tenutaria delle tue cose.
Questo vale qui, come ovunque.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma nessuno sa chi è l’interessata e soprattutto se la cosa è condivisa e accettata non capisco dove sta il problema
> A te avrebbe dato fastidio, quindi se tu fossi stata una delle tre non lo avrebbe detto


Il problema risiede nella morbosa curiosità delle persone che si alimenta con il non sapere. 
Quando si sa, tutto si calma.
Hai presente le code per curiosi in autostrada? Ecco, uguale, tutti che rallentano per vedere i volti sfigurati contro gli airbag. E poi ripartono verso le loro vite.
Capisci perché ho solo la moto? Corsia di emergenza e via.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sai, quando arrivano le lettere a casa, significa avere rivelato le proprie generalità O avere dato troppe notizie di se al punto da rendersi identificabili.
> Io non ho tirato in mezzo in nessuno, mi e’ stata fatta una domanda ed ho risposto.
> So che sono girati dei messaggi privati sul totochie’, evidentemente nessuno lo ha ancora capito o chi lo ha capito se lo è tenuto per se.
> Tipico di tutti i condomini.
> ...


Certo la lettera è arrivata da chi sapeva come mi chiamavo . Poi ha dovuto fare una ricerca per sapere come si chiamava mio marito  ( cosa non difficile tramite i social) e il mio indirizzo 
Ma nulla c’entra con un messaggio come il tuo dove appunto non c’era nessun tipo di indicazione su chi fossero le protagoniste


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo la lettera è arrivata da chi sapeva come mi chiamavo . Poi ha dovuto fare una ricerca per sapere come si chiamava mio marito  ( cosa non difficile tramite i social) e il mio indirizzo
> Ma nulla c’entra con un messaggio come il tuo dove appunto non c’era nessun tipo di indicazione su chi fossero le protagoniste


Eh…è il non sapere che fa rosicare….


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sai, quando arrivano le lettere a casa, significa avere rivelato le proprie generalità O avere dato troppe notizie di se al punto da rendersi identificabili.
> Io non ho tirato in mezzo in nessuno, mi e’ stata fatta una domanda ed ho risposto.
> So che sono girati dei messaggi privati sul totochie’, evidentemente nessuno lo ha ancora capito o chi lo ha capito se lo è tenuto per se.
> Tipico di tutti i condomini.
> ...


Difatti ci sono cose che so solo io. 
Ma chi siano, non credo che freghi più di tanto a nessuno. (Tranne a chi ci vuole provare). 
Ripeto se fossi stata al tuo posto avrei proprio ignorato la domanda. 
Poi contenti voi, io il gelato stasera me lo mangio lo stesso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma nessuno sa chi è l’interessata e soprattutto se la cosa è condivisa e accettata non capisco dove sta il problema
> A te avrebbe dato fastidio, quindi se tu fossi stata una delle tre non lo avrebbe detto


Comunque non comprendo l'utilità di spargere la voce


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Comunque non comprendo l'utilità di spargere la voce


Ma non sono nemmeno voci se non conosci i protagonisti
Nel caso di @danny probabilmente anche togliersi un sassolino dalla scarpa


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non sono nemmeno voci se non conosci i protagonisti
> Nel caso di @danny probabilmente anche togliersi un sassolino dalla scarpa


 l'identità è irrilevante, è il fatto in se che viene messo in piazza. 
come dicevo ci sono cose che infastidiscono me..non le trovo carine


----------



## Marjanna (17 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo la lettera è arrivata da chi sapeva come mi chiamavo . Poi ha dovuto fare una ricerca per sapere come si chiamava mio marito  ( cosa non difficile tramite i social) e il mio indirizzo
> Ma nulla c’entra con un messaggio come il tuo dove appunto non c’era nessun tipo di indicazione su chi fossero le protagoniste


Ma questo era uno che era picchiato forte per arrivare a mandare una lettera a tuo marito.


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non sono nemmeno voci se non conosci i protagonisti
> Nel caso di @danny probabilmente anche togliersi un sassolino dalla scarpa


Ma no... Nessun sassolino.
È che questo forum si stava ammosciando nelle discussioni. Sembrava di essere su un forum sanitario.


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'identità è irrilevante, è il fatto in se che viene messo in piazza.
> come dicevo ci sono cose che infastidiscono me..non le trovo carine


Ma davvero pensi che quello che ha raccontato Pinko sia qualcosa di inatteso e sconvolgente?
Ma è ovvio che, come in tutti i forum e i social, ci sia del retrobosco.
Fa molto strano che qui si continui a far finta che non esista e ci si scandalizza quando lo si dichiara.
È da quando son qui che so che è così.
E mi sembrerebbe strano il contrario.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma davvero pensi che quello che ha raccontato Pinko sia qualcosa di inatteso e sconvolgente?
> Ma è ovvio che, come in tutti i forum e i social, ci sia del retrobosco.
> Fa molto strano che qui si continui a far finta che non esista e ci si scandalizza quando lo si dichiara.
> È da quando son qui che so che è così.
> E mi sembrerebbe strano il contrario.


Ma anche io lo so, ma vedo atteggiamenti più consoni.
Il problema è la propaganda, per me.
Un po come chi fa beneficenza ,c'è chi la sventola ai 4 venti e chi la fa e se ne sta zitto


----------



## MariLea (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ma un po' di sincerità, di spontaneità mai?
Ai tempi delle infinite discussioni sul politically correct... mi cambiai la foto perché qui mi sembrava davvero di camminare sulle uova.
1-3-9 che cambia per un'infinità di gente che viene e va, cambia nick ecc...
Niente nomi, solo cognomi eh


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il fatto che siano arrivate lettere anonime dimostra  che non ci si nasconde molto dietro un nick.


No. 
Dimostra che dietro un nick si nascondono i vigliacchi.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo la lettera è arrivata da chi sapeva come mi chiamavo . Poi ha dovuto fare una ricerca per sapere come si chiamava mio marito  ( cosa non difficile tramite i social) e il mio indirizzo
> Ma nulla c’entra con un messaggio come il tuo dove appunto non c’era nessun tipo di indicazione su chi fossero le protagoniste


La mia fu più maldestra.
Intercettata da persona mia a tempo zero.
Il vantaggio di non essere sui social.


----------



## MariLea (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La mia fu più maldestra.
> Intercettata da persona mia a tempo zero.
> Il vantaggio di non essere sui social.


Sapevo delle altre, questa mi torna nuova 
Comunque concordo sul grande vantaggio di non essere sui social...


----------



## Lostris (17 Ottobre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Ma un po' di sincerità, di spontaneità mai?


ma veramente!! 
Manco fossimo su un forum che parla di tradimenti!


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Ma un po' di sincerità, di spontaneità mai?
> Ai tempi delle infinite discussioni sul politically correct... mi cambiai la foto perché qui mi sembrava davvero di camminare sulle uova.
> 1-3-9 che cambia per un'infinità di gente che viene e va, cambia nick ecc...
> Niente nomi, solo cognomi eh


Io sono qua esattamente perché nella vita reale non mi posso quasi mai permettere di dire ciò che penso apertamente.
Le corna c'entrano zero.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma davvero pensi che quello che ha raccontato Pinko sia qualcosa di inatteso e sconvolgente?
> Ma è ovvio che, come in tutti i forum e i social, ci sia del retrobosco.
> Fa molto strano che qui si continui a far finta che non esista e ci si scandalizza quando lo si dichiara.
> È da quando son qui che so che è così.
> E mi sembrerebbe strano il contrario.


Perché Pinco con la K?


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma davvero pensi che quello che ha raccontato Pinko sia qualcosa di inatteso e sconvolgente?
> Ma è ovvio che, come in tutti i forum e i social, ci sia del retrobosco.
> Fa molto strano che qui si continui a far finta che non esista e ci si scandalizza quando lo si dichiara.
> È da quando son qui che so che è così.
> E mi sembrerebbe strano il contrario.


Soprattutto noto che a differenza degli altri forum a tema corna in cui scrivo, qui, nonostante si chiami tradimento.net, si parla molto poco di corna. A sto punto sarebbe meglio cambiare il nome del forum in varieedeventuali.net inserendo poi una sottosezione denominata corna e affini.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No.
> Dimostra che dietro un nick si nascondono i vigliacchi.


È bene ricordarsi sempre che tutti possono essere potenziali vigliacchi


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Soprattutto noto che a differenza degli altri forum a tema corna in cui scrivo, qui, nonostante si chiami tradimento.net, si parla molto poco di corna. A sto punto sarebbe meglio cambiare il nome del forum in varieedeventuali.net inserendo poi una sottosezione denominata corna e affini.


Si può inserire una sezione.... 
"Chi ti sei trombato oggi? "
Il "ti sei "è generico


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si può inserire una sezione....
> "Chi ti sei trombato oggi? "
> Il "ti sei "è generico


se è un tuo desiderio, puoi sempre chiederlo a feather.


----------



## feather (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ci mettiamo anche un canale Discord per discuterne in tempo reale..


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si può inserire una sezione....
> "Chi ti sei trombato oggi? "
> Il "ti sei "è generico


Ma nessuno qui ha mai scritto chi si è trombato chi 
Continuo a non capire


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma nessuno qui ha mai scritto chi si è trombato chi
> Continuo a non capire


Mi riferivo a quanto scritto da Pinco. 
E comunque alcune volte è così evidente. La privacy ognuno poi sceglie come gestirla


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a quanto scritto da Pinco.
> E comunque alcune volte è così evidente. La privacy ognuno poi sceglie come gestirla


Ma se è evidente vuol dire che i due non hanno problemi che si sappia, non vedo perché dovrebbe essere un problema o infastidire gli altri 
L’importante è che la privacy non venga violata senza il benestare dell’altro


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È bene ricordarsi sempre che tutti possono essere potenziali vigliacchi


Ma un par di ciufoli, mia cara.


----------



## Lostris (17 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma nessuno qui ha mai scritto chi si è trombato chi
> Continuo a non capire


Tra l’altro è un forum dove è uscito di tutto.

Chi si tromba, come si tromba, quando si tromba, quanto si tromba, cornificando o meno.

Uno può apprezzare o no, condividere o meno il raccontare queste cose.
E questo è un discorso.
Si può trovare poco “signorile” parlare di numeri, quantità, farlo con certe modalità.

Ma non è che se parlo del mio ex vicino di casa va bene, mentre se dico che mi sono scopata uno del forum (e non con l’intento di sputtanamento) no.

Cioè, va bene solo se si parla di presunti  “assenti”?

Vogliamo ipocritamente far finta che questo non sia un “puttanaio” (senza connotazione di genere) dove si è intrecciato di tutto, per caso, per diletto, per sfiga, per destino o per precisa volontà di rastrellare scopate?

Si fa ma non si dice. Ok.

A me fa ridere, francamente, questo genere di indignazione.

O va bene sempre, o non va bene mai.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Soprattutto noto che a differenza degli altri forum a tema corna in cui scrivo, qui, nonostante si chiami tradimento.net, si parla molto poco di corna. A sto punto sarebbe meglio cambiare il nome del forum in varieedeventuali.net inserendo poi una sottosezione denominata corna e affini.


Sto posto è un bar del paese con sempre la stessa gente. L'argomento corna, opportunamente destrutturato sotto ogni punto di vista, lo trovi in migliaia di pagine d'archivio. Ogni tanto entra qualche cornuto nuovo a cui dare ascolto, ma l'entusiasmo sul topic è quel che è.
Così come la pazienza nei confronti di chi ti racconta sempre la stessa fuffa.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tra l’altro è un forum dove è uscito di tutto.
> 
> Chi si tromba, come si tromba, quando si tromba, quanto si tromba, cornificando o meno.
> 
> ...


E mi tocca straquotarti
Sai quanto mi costa


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me fa ridere, francamente, questo genere di indignazione.


Infatti l'indignazione è la parte divertente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma se è evidente vuol dire che i due non hanno problemi che si sappia, non vedo perché dovrebbe essere un problema o infastidire gli altri
> L’importante è che la privacy non venga violata senza il benestare dell’altro


Ma difatti ho detto per me, sin dall'inizio del discorso.
Poi oh c'è gente a cui piace e ne va pure orgogliosa. 
A me queste tacche sulla testiera del letto mi fanno scadere le persone.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma un par di ciufoli, mia cara.


Sta di fatto che capita


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sta di fatto che capita


_Capitare _ implica che il coglione sono io se non pesco il vigliacco o non mi paro il fondo schiena.
_Tutti possono essere potenzialmente_ implica che é il posto coi nickname che crea la gente demmerda, e non che la gente demmerda vada nel posto coi nickname.
Sono due discorsi ben diversi.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sto posto è un bar del paese con sempre la stessa gente. L'argomento corna, opportunamente destrutturato sotto ogni punto di vista, lo trovi in migliaia di pagine d'archivio. Ogni tanto entra qualche cornuto nuovo a cui dare ascolto, ma l'entusiasmo sul topic è quel che è.
> Così come la pazienza nei confronti di chi ti racconta sempre la stessa fuffa.


Esattamente cosa mi vuoi dire?


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Ottobre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma se è evidente vuol dire che i due non hanno problemi che si sappia, non vedo perché dovrebbe essere un problema o infastidire gli altri
> L’importante è che la privacy non venga violata senza il benestare dell’altro


Io non violo alcuna privacy.
Evidentemente non piace che si scriva che tra gli utenti del forum ci siano delle storie extra virtuale.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Esattamente cosa mi vuoi dire?


Che se vuoi sapere di corna hai da leggere.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io non violo alcuna privacy.
> Evidentemente non piace che si scriva che tra gli utenti del forum ci siano delle storie extra virtuale.


Ma certo che non piace. Mica penserai che qua siamo tutti amici. Spiattellare i cazzi altrui in pubblica fa lo stesso effetto di farsi un filmetto quando scopi e ritrovarti il video su youporn.
Sai quella zona borderline tra la classe e il penale


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Ottobre 2021)

il problema per alcuni è che io NON ho spiattellato cazzi altrui.
La mancanza di controllo ed argomenti sui spettegolare è il vero dramma.


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sto posto è un bar del paese con sempre la stessa gente. L'argomento corna, opportunamente destrutturato sotto ogni punto di vista, lo trovi in migliaia di pagine d'archivio. Ogni tanto entra qualche cornuto nuovo a cui dare ascolto, ma l'entusiasmo sul topic è quel che è.
> Così come la pazienza nei confronti di chi ti racconta sempre la stessa fuffa.


udiu, un certo ricambio generazionale c'è stato.  vero che lo strumento forum specialmente per gli U35 è un pò fuori mano, ma se si vuole, sul Confessionale ce ne sarebbe da leggere senza fare archeoforumismo


----------



## ologramma (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io non violo alcuna privacy.
> Evidentemente non piace che si scriva che tra gli utenti del forum ci siano delle storie extra virtuale.


guarda che di storie ce ne sono state a iosa  se leggi  le discussioni vecchie , pensa c'è chi anche si è sposato , oltre a persone che sono venute a mancare  .
C'è di tutto qui


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> udiu, un certo ricambio generazionale c'è stato.  vero che lo strumento forum specialmente per gli U35 è un pò fuori mano, ma se si vuole, sul Confessionale ce ne sarebbe da leggere senza fare archeoforumismo


Anche. Ma il bello sta sotto  
I miei flame li hai affossati?


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> il problema per alcuni è che io NON ho spiattellato cazzi altrui.
> La mancanza di controllo ed argomenti sui spettegolare è il vero dramma.


Potresti stupirti nel contemplare l'immensità del cazzo che gliene frega alla gente dei cazzi altrui passato il primo momento  
Archivi immensi tenuti allo scopo di fare il giochino dello sgamo. E poi tutta fuffa che torna in fuffa.


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche. Ma il bello sta sotto
> I miei flame li hai affossati?


devono essere in cantina dietro le botti d'aceto


----------



## ologramma (17 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> devono essere in cantina dietro le botti d'aceto


mio zio aveva la botticella di aceto o le damigiane poi è vietato farlo noi lo avevamo nascosto  ora ci accontentiamo di quella schifezza che vendono ai supermercati


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Potresti stupirti nel contemplare l'immensità del cazzo che gliene frega alla gente dei cazzi altrui passato il primo momento
> Archivi immensi tenuti allo scopo di fare il giochino dello sgamo. E poi tutta fuffa che torna in fuffa.


Speriamo che il primo momento Sia già passato, perché a breve ne arriverà un altro.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> guarda che di storie ce ne sono state a iosa  se leggi  le discussioni vecchie , pensa c'è chi anche si è sposato , oltre a persone che sono venute a mancare  .
> C'è di tutto qui


Come ovunque.


----------



## ologramma (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Come ovunque.


è la vita  che vuoi farci


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io non violo alcuna privacy.
> Evidentemente non piace che si scriva che tra gli utenti del forum ci siano delle storie extra virtuale.


È quello che ho sctitto


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> è la vita  che vuoi farci


A me sta bene. Siete tu ed altre tre che frignate perché ho risposto ad una domanda. Io stavo bene prima come ora.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> _Capitare _ implica che il coglione sono io se non pesco il vigliacco o non mi paro il fondo schiena.
> _Tutti possono essere potenzialmente_ implica che é il posto coi nickname che crea la gente demmerda, e non che la gente demmerda vada nel posto coi nickname.
> Sono due discorsi ben diversi.


Quindi scindi le due possibilità? 
I vigliacchi non sono così facilmente riconoscibili, è fondamentale pararsi un po con tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> A me sta bene. Siete tu ed altre tre che frignate perché ho risposto ad una domanda. Io stavo bene prima come ora.


Guarda che nessuno frigna, ci sono persone che la pensano diversamente da te. Tutto qui. 
Se poi tu detieni la verità assoluta, non ci era dato sapere. 
Magari la prossima si chiede al piano sopra, fino a che punto è lecito dissentire


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guarda che nessuno frigna, ci sono persone che la pensano diversamente da te. Tutto qui.
> Se poi tu detieni la verità assoluta, non ci era dato sapere.
> Magari la prossima si chiede al piano sopra, fino a che punto è lecito dissentire


A me sta bene che la pensino diversamente da me. Ma io mica parlavo a voi, rispondevo ad altro utente. Esattamente qual‘e Il tuo problema per la risposta che ho dato ad altro utente? Te l’ho chiesto anche poco sopra ma vedo che nessuno di voi 4 ha risposto in pubblico. Ho tolto qualcosa a voi? Io detengo la mia di verità e mi basta. E di certo non vado a curiosare in quella altrui come ho avuto modo di vedere e leggere fate voi.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi scindi le due possibilità?
> I vigliacchi non sono così facilmente riconoscibili, è fondamentale pararsi un po con tutti.


Dopo tanti anni on-line ancora non riesci a sgamare la gente, forse il problema sei tu.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dopo tanti anni on-line ancora non riesci a sgamare la gente, forse il problema sei tu.


Può essere  , per questo evito un po tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> A me sta bene che la pensino diversamente da me. Ma io mica parlavo a voi, rispondevo ad altro utente. Esattamente qual‘e Il tuo problema per la risposta che ho dato ad altro utente? Te l’ho chiesto anche poco sopra ma vedo che nessuno di voi 4 ha risposto in pubblico. Ho tolto qualcosa a voi? Io detengo la mia di verità e mi basta. E di certo non vado a curiosare in quella altrui come ho avuto modo di vedere e leggere fate voi.


Ho risposto difatti, forse non a te personalmente. 
Se volete parlare tra di voi senza interferenze lo potete fare privatamente. 
In caso contrario chiunque può esprimersi su un argomento.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho risposto difatti, forse non a te personalmente.
> Se volete parlare tra di voi senza interferenze lo potete fare privatamente.
> In caso contrario chiunque può esprimersi su un argomento.


Compresi quelli che vi dicono che frignate.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Compresi quelli che vi dicono che frignate.


Se ti fa stare bene continua pure


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se ti fa stare bene continua pure


Assolutamente. Mi gratifica proprio. Almeno tu scrivi qui senza aprire post appositi idioti specchio della mente di chi li scrive.


----------



## Ulisse (17 Ottobre 2021)

non vi ho letto per un paio di gg e non ci sto a capire più una mazza.
saltellando fra gli interventi ho letto di 

- persone recriminare su bidè fatti inutilmente
- foto porno
- tresche
- gentiluomini
- vigliacchi

mi è venuto in mente il gioco "La ghigliottina" 
ma dopo 3 minuti ancora non ho trovato la parola in comune
Stavo per tentare la famosa serie "Beautifull" ma non si lega proprio con bidè..figuriamoci con quelli inutili
pensavo di comprare una vocale se possibile

scusate l'OT.
So bene che ci tenete a non inquinare i post


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Soprattutto noto che a differenza degli altri forum a tema corna in cui scrivo, qui, nonostante si chiami tradimento.net, si parla molto poco di corna. A sto punto sarebbe meglio cambiare il nome del forum in varieedeventuali.net inserendo poi una sottosezione denominata corna e affini.


Vero.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.


Però non se ne parla in questo periodo. In passato l'argomento è stato sviscerato. Tu stesso hai scritto tantissimo di quanto hai vissuto e provato. Poi se arriva un nuovo utente se ne parla.
Quando io sono arrivata qui, mi è stato fatto intendere che in passato c'erano altri utenti, e che il forum era meno centrato nei traditi.
Per quel che ho letto, se si parlasse solo di tradimenti tra noi, sarebbe una palla, alla fine tutti bene o male sappiamo come la pensano gli altri utenti. E certi concetti sono stati ripetuti e ripetuti dalle stesse persone.

Non so come siano altri forum, forse questo forum unisce un po' una generazione, a me ricorda un poco una classe.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però non se ne parla in questo periodo. In passato l'argomento è stato sviscerato. Tu stesso hai scritto tantissimo di quanto hai vissuto e provato. Poi se arriva un nuovo utente se ne parla.
> Quando io sono arrivata qui, mi è stato fatto intendere che in passato c'erano altri utenti, e che il forum era meno centrato nei traditi.
> Per quel che ho letto, se si parlasse solo di tradimenti tra noi, sarebbe una palla, alla fine tutti bene o male sappiamo come la pensano gli altri utenti. E certi concetti sono stati ripetuti e ripetuti dalle stesse persone.
> 
> Non so come siano altri forum, forse questo forum unisce un po' una generazione, a me ricorda un poco una classe.


Sì, non c'è stato grande ricambio e purtroppo tra di noi ci si conosce a sufficienza per non trovare interesse nella ripetizione degli argomenti. 
Non tutti poi sono portati ad aprirsi, è un fatto che già stigmatizzavo anni fa.
Il tema conduttore quindi,  complici anche le poche storie che approdano ormai, si sta un po' perdendo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, non c'è stato grande ricambio e purtroppo tra di noi ci si conosce a sufficienza per non trovare interesse nella ripetizione degli argomenti.
> Non tutti poi sono portati ad aprirsi, è un fatto che già stigmatizzavo anni fa.
> Il tema conduttore quindi,  complici anche le poche storie che approdano ormai, si sta un po' perdendo.


Guardando altri Forum trattano di vari argomenti e non solo il tradimento. 
Alla fine di per se l'argomento si esaurisce, ci si può eventualmente confrontare su come ci si pone in varie circostanze. 
Tieni presente che i più giovani (rispetto ai frequentatori del forum) tendono a parlarne molto con gli amici, cosa che in passato non avveniva. 
Guardavo un forum dove a fronte di un post di corna, c'è n'era un altro che trattava di pulire il frigorifero con la candeggina. 
Il monotematico alla lunga si ripete.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guardando altri Forum trattano di vari argomenti e non solo il tradimento.
> Alla fine di per se l'argomento si esaurisce, ci si può eventualmente confrontare su come ci si pone in varie circostanze.
> Tieni presente che i più giovani (rispetto ai frequentatori del forum) tendono a parlarne molto con gli amici, cosa che in passato non avveniva.
> Guardavo un forum dove a fronte di un post di corna, c'è n'era un altro che trattava di pulire il frigorifero con la candeggina.
> Il monotematico alla lunga si ripete.


L’argomento si esaurisce per chi tradisce o per i traditi se ottengono solo risposte tipo “il mondo va così”.


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’argomento si esaurisce per chi tradisce o per i traditi se ottengono solo risposte tipo “il mondo va così”.


E ne hanno ricevute che tu sappia?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’argomento si esaurisce per chi tradisce o per i traditi se ottengono solo risposte tipo “il mondo va così”.


Vengono dati pareri, ma è soggettiva la reazione. 
Ci sono persone che rimangono incastrate in odio e rancore. 
Anche se gli si danno consigli non si può aiutarli.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E ne hanno ricevute che tu sappia?


In passato? Sì.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Ottobre 2021)

Figurati quanto può essere faticoso spiegare ai cornuti che molto spesso se tengono la capo pesante alla fine è colpa loro.


----------



## feather (19 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se tengono la capo pesante alla fine è colpa loro


Anche qua piovono concettoni eh..


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> Anche qua piovono concettoni eh..


Articolato in mille modi. E difeso da ogni argomentazione. Memoria corta?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2021)

Ho letto “I mariti delle altre” di Guia Soncini, del 2013.
Attinge da esperienze personali e da fatti noti (e forse da ...noi ).
La visione generale è sconfortante per chi in fondo vorrebbe poter credere in rapporti “d’amore fedele”.
Nonostante consideri il tradimento femminile e la figura della possibile scelta di fare l’amante, per l’orrore dell’uomo ciabattante e rompicoglioni per casa, ho avuto l’impressione che trattasse in prevalenza del tradimento maschile.
Un tradimento visto proprio come doppia vita e legato a una mentalità vecchia.
Dipende forse dalla parte autobiografica in cui racconta dei suoi genitori dissennati e del padre che fu rifiutato come compagno dalla amante storica.
Libro piacevole, se non induce al suicidio 


Divertente la parte datata in cui utilizza Jennifer Aniston per illustrare la figura della prima moglie tradita che viene identificata come tale anche quando il secondo matrimonio ha una durata superiore al primo. Divertente perché è finito pure il secondo e Angelina era inorridita dal fatto di poter essere stata tradita.


----------



## spleen (19 Ottobre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto “I mariti delle altre” di Guia Soncini, del 2013.
> Attinge da esperienze personali e da fatti noti (e forse da ...noi ).
> La visione generale è sconfortante per chi in fondo vorrebbe poter credere in rapporti “d’amore fedele”.
> Nonostante consideri il tradimento femminile e la figura della possibile scelta di fare l’amante, per l’orrore dell’uomo ciabattante e rompicoglioni per casa, ho avuto l’impressione che trattasse in prevalenza del tradimento maschile.
> ...


Mi sto chiedendo come si possa sentire una che viene enumerata come un trofeo.
Non che sia un problema o debba importare molto, probabilmente non centra niente, ma a me, di venire esibita, anche da anonima come una tacca sull' impugmatura del coltello farebbe girare gli zebedei non poco.
Essere dei trofei.
Forte no?
E questo mica perchè non si sappia che certe cose accadano...


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Ottobre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sto chiedendo come si possa sentire una che viene enumerata come un trofeo.


Se hai abbastanza autostima, é una figata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se hai abbastanza autostima, é una figata.


L'importante è partecipare ?


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Ottobre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sto chiedendo come si possa sentire una che viene enumerata come un trofeo.
> Non che sia un problema o debba importare molto, probabilmente non centra niente, ma a me, di venire esibita, anche da anonima come una tacca sull' impugmatura del coltello farebbe girare gli zebedei non poco.
> Essere dei trofei.
> Forte no?
> E questo mica perchè non si sappia che certe cose accadano...


Te lo dico io come si sentono: esattamente come prima che lo scrivessi perche, essendo intelligenti come altre utenti hanno capito il tono con cui ho risposto alla domanda di Danny, al quale avrei risposto TRE anche se mi avesse chiesto quanti caffè bevo al giorno. Esattamente con lo stesso spirito. Quindi l’essere dei trofei lo avete inteso tu ed alcuni altri utenti, non loro. Si vede che siete abituati a venire esibiti In questo modo. Diversamente se vedi un vanto, mi fai vedere in quali frasi lo riscontri? Cosi e‘ chiaro anche a noi 5.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'importante è partecipare ?


No, vincere. Il trofeo è per definizione per uno, non per tutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Te lo dico io come si sentono: esattamente come prima che lo scrivessi perche, essendo intelligenti come altre utenti hanno capito il tono con cui ho risposto alla domanda di Danny, al quale avrei risposto TRE anche se mi avesse chiesto quanti caffè bevo al giorno. Esattamente con lo stesso spirito. Quindi l’essere dei trofei lo avete inteso tu ed alcuni altri utenti, non loro. Si vede che siete abituati a venire esibiti In questo modo. Diversamente se vedi un vanto, mi fai vedere in quali frasi lo riscontri? Cosi e‘ chiaro anche a noi 5.


Permaloso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, vincere. Il trofeo è per definizione per uno, non per tutti.


Angolazioni


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Angolazioni


Nah. Tifoseria.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Permaloso.


Volevo solo capire…


----------



## spleen (20 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Te lo dico io come si sentono: esattamente come prima che lo scrivessi perche, essendo intelligenti come altre utenti hanno capito il tono con cui ho risposto alla domanda di Danny, al quale avrei risposto TRE anche se mi avesse chiesto quanti caffè bevo al giorno. Esattamente con lo stesso spirito. Quindi l’essere dei trofei lo avete inteso tu ed alcuni altri utenti, non loro. Si vede che siete abituati a venire esibiti In questo modo. Diversamente se vedi un vanto, mi fai vedere in quali frasi lo riscontri? Cosi e‘ chiaro anche a noi 5.


Ah, bene bene, a quando le recensioni?


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Ottobre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Ah, bene bene, a quando le recensioni?


A mai, tuttavia non hai risposto dirottando invece il focus altrove, probabilmente perché non sai nemmeno tu cosa dire.
Mi mostri le frasi ove hai inteso che la risposta data ad altro utente fosse l’esibizione di un premio? Almeno leggono anche loro e posso trasmetterti le loro impressioni. Non possono parlare se no verrebbe meno il loro anonimato. Le chiameremo semplicemente A, B e C.


----------



## Martes (20 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> A mai, tuttavia non hai risposto dirottando invece il focus altrove, probabilmente perché non sai nemmeno tu cosa dire.
> Mi mostri le frasi ove hai inteso che la risposta data ad altro utente fosse l’esibizione di un premio? Almeno leggono anche loro e posso trasmetterti le loro impressioni. Non possono parlare se no verrebbe meno il loro anonimato. Le chiameremo semplicemente A, B e C.


Sta diventando un ridicolissimo teatrino!


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Ottobre 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Sta diventando un ridicolissimo teatrino!


Non di certo alimentato da me.
Sarebbe sufficiente si evitassero risposte idiote.
Ma non si riesce.
E’ come quando ti stai mordendo l’interno del labbro, senti il sapore del sangue ma non fermi.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E’ come quando ti stai mordendo l’interno del labbro, senti il sapore del sangue ma non fermi.


La più bella citazione di fight club: _il taglietto col palato che si rimarginerebbe Se la smettessi stuzzicarlo con la lingua, ma non puoi._


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nah. Tifoseria.


Tifi per il vincitore, indipendentemente dalla squadra del cuore


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tifi per il vincitore, indipendentemente dalla squadra del cuore


Giammai. Prendo la squadra e la porto alla vittoria


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giammai. Prendo la squadra e la porto alla vittoria


Metti insieme dei buoni elementi, se no ti tocca tirarli... 
Mi ricorda un allenatore carichissimo, aveva scelto con cura i ragazzini, ma niente da fare, bravi tecnicamente, ma nelle partite niente.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La più bella citazione di fight club: _il taglietto col palato che si rimarginerebbe Se la smettessi stuzzicarlo con la lingua, ma non puoi._


Perché la lingua batte…dove il clito ride…


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Perché la lingua batte…dove il clito ride…


Sempre epoca antica siamo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sempre epoca antica siamo.


3,26,  ma non dormi mai?


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 3,26,  ma non dormi mai?


Insonnia. Amica di una vita.


----------



## MariLea (21 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insonnia. Amica di una vita.


Per me è una nuova amica, 
non la combatto, niente più impegni in mattinata, 
io può


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Per me è una nuova amica,
> non la combatto, niente più impegni in mattinata,
> io può


Idem. Fino alle 830 ronfo.


----------

